# Diplomacy Game



## Sarun (Apr 4, 2011)

*Welcome to NF Diplomacy Game! A game which requires minute negotitiation and social interactive skills along with oppurtunate moments of backstabbing and betrayals. We invite you all watch our saga!*

*Click the spoiler for our current progress.*

Game links:
(Check out wikipedia for */ *)
_Diplomacy is a strategic military board game. It is played between 7 players and game moderator (me). The game is set in Pre-World War One Europe (includes part of Africa and Asia). 7 Playable countries are Great Britain, France, Germany, Italy, Austrial Hungary, Russia and Turkey. There are 56 land territories and 19 sea regions. There are 34 supply center and *a player need to control 18 supply center to win the game.* Teams can be eliminated but only one can win! Game is divided into Movement and Negotiation Phases. All (secret) actions are sent through PM's to me *before Movement Phase* but players are encouraged to negotiate *during Negotiation Phase.*_​ 
*Basic Rules/Instructions:-*
*-) Only One Piece (not tha manga) whether it be Army or Navy can occupy a territory or sea region*
*-) To win, a country needs to control 18 out of 34 Supply Centers.*
*-) Yes, the game involves conquering but use negotiations.*
*-) You need to retain atleast 1 base in your home terriotry through all phase.*
*Ex: France would still be eliminated even if it had 12 or 15 bases but none of them are in Paris, Marseille or Brest.*​ 

*Supply Centers:*
1 - Supply Centers are the bases in which an Army or a Navy can be build.
2 ? Number of Supply Center = Number of Fleet (Each Army Unit + Naval Unit).
3 - *Teams that control no Supply Centers during Spring Season are eliminated.*
4 - *Country that controls 18 out of 34 Supply centers would win the game.*
5 - All countries except Russia control three Supply Centers.
6 - Russia controls four Supply centers.
7 ? No Country controls 12 Supply Centers at the beginning of the game.
8 - During Fall Season, it would be okay to be not in control of any supply center (but not recommended) but not controlling any Supply center in Spring Season would end *in elimination.*

*Seasons:*
1 - This game contains two seasons each year. Game starts in Spring Season.
2 - At the beginning of game, each team (other than Russian and Great Britain) would start with two Armies and one Navy.
3 - Great Britain would have one Army and two Navies.
4 - Russia would start with two Armies and two Navies.
5 - During Building Phase (which only occurs in Spring Season), each country has to reorganize their fleet according to number of supply centers it occupies.

*Phases:*
1 - Both Seasons has 2 Phases.
2 - During Negotiation Phase, countries either can publicly or through PM's negotiate with other.
3 - *There is 24 hours period for Negotiation Phase!*
4 - *No Agreements are binding! Therefore, betrayals are not only allowed but also inevitable!*
5 - Teams have to PM their secret actions to me before Negotiation Phase ends.
6 - I make moves during Movement Phase.
7 - *Length of Movement Phase depends on my activity but I promise I would be as active as possible.*
8 - At the beginning of Spring Season, there is Building Phase.
9 - For each Supply Center gained, country can pick either Army or Navy fleet (or both if they gain more than one)
10 - For each Supply center lost, country has to remove either Army or Navy fleet (or both if they loss more than one).

Movement:
1 - Both Army and Navy can have one action per phase.
2 - Actions:-
i) move (to an adjacent territory or sea region)
ii) attack (an opposing country's base)
iii) defend/protect (it's own or "allied" base)
iv) Naval convoy action to carry army from coast to coast
3 - Countries can coordinate any actions but each country sends in individuals PM's to me about their actions.

*Army:*
1 - Army can only do action per phase. Army actions include:
i) Army can only move to adjacent one land territory.
ii) Army requires convoy with a navy for sea movement.
iii) Can attack or protect any land regions (can do only one action)
iv) Army can support any adjacent Army.
2 - Any Supply Center can deploy An Army.
3 ? Army can only be located in land territories.

Navy:
1 - Navy can only do one action per phase. Naval actions include:
i) Navy can only move:-
a) One sea region to adjacent sea region
b) Coastal Supply Center to adjacent coastal Supply Center
c) One sea region to adjacent Supply Center
d) Coastal Supply Center to adjacent sea region
ii) Navy can convoy an Army across sea.
iii) Navy can attack or protect only non-landlocked territories and sea regions (only one at a time)
iv) Navy can support any adjacent Navy and any adjacent non-landlocked Army.
2 ? Only, a coastal (non-landlocked) Supply Center can deploy Navy.
3 ? Navy can only be located in either coastal territory (port) or Sea.

Convoy:
1 - Navy can act as convoy to transport an Army from one location to another.
2 - This counts as one action for the Navy.
3 ? Convoy happens when a Navy in sea transports an Army located in one coastal (non-landlocked) territory to another coastal (non-landlocked) territory.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 4, 2011)

*Countries (at the start of game):*

*MSAL - Great Britain (3 Supply Centers out of 6 territories):*
Clyde
Edinburgh (Supply Center)
York
Liverpool (Supply Center)
Wales
London (Supply Center

*Sajin - France (3 Supply Centers out of 6 territories):*
Picardy
Brest (Supply Center)
Paris *[Landlocked]* (Supply Center)
Burgundy *[Landlocked]*
Gascony
Marseille (Supply Center)

*AznKuchikiChick - Germany (3 Suplly Centers out of 6 territories):*
Ruhr *[Landlocked]*
Munich *[Landlocked]* (Supply Center)
Kiel (Supply Center)
Berlin (Supply Center)
Prussia
Silesia *[Landlocked]*

*Aiyanah - Italy (3 Supply Center out of 6 territories):*
Piedmonte
Venetia (Supply Center)
Tuscany
Roma (Supply Center)
Naples (Supply Center)
Apula

*LegendaryBeauty - Austria-Hungary (3 Supply centers out of 6 territories):*
Trieste (Supply Center)
Tyrolia *[Landlocked]*
Vienna *[Landlocked]* (Supply Center)
Budapest *[Landlocked]* (Supply Center)
Galicia *[Landlocked]*
Bohemia *[Landlocked]*

*R o f l c o p t e r - Russia (4 Supply Centers out of 7 territories):*
Finland
St. Peterburg (Supply Center) _Has 2 Ports*_
Livonia
Moscow *[Landlocked]* (Supply Center)
Warsaw *[Landlocked]* (Supply Center)
Ukraine *[Landlocked]*
Svestapol (Supply Center)

*Chiba - Turkey (3 Supply Centers out of 5 territories):*
Constinople (Supply Center)
Smyrna (Supply Center)
Anakara (Supply Center)
Armenia
Syria

*No Man's Land (at the start of game):*
Portugal (Supply Center)
Spain (Supply Center)
North Africa
Tunesia (Supply Center)
Greece (Supply Center)
Albania
Serbia (Supply Center)
Bulgaria (Supply Center)
Romania (Supply Center)
Belgium (Supply Center)
Holland (Supply Center)
Denmark (Supply Center)
Sweden (Supply Center)
Norway (Supply Center)


----------



## Sarun (Apr 4, 2011)

*Countries are randomly generated. I would announce who controls what. After all, this is negotiation game.*


Game Boss:
sarun uchiha


Players (7/7):
Mangekyo SharingAL
Aiyanah
Legendary Beauty
Sajin
R o f l c o p t e r
Chiba
AznKuchikiChick


----------



## MSAL (Apr 5, 2011)

I will play this.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

You feel rules explain enough?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 5, 2011)

sure, i'll join


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> sure, i'll join


 Sure. I am quite surprised people know about this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 5, 2011)

I've played some in the BD before. Not an expert, but sure.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I've played some in the BD before. Not an expert, but sure.


 I am no expert myself. I learned this game from one of univ. class.

I'll put you in too.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 5, 2011)

DAMMIT, OKAY, I'LL PLAY 

Only because I know everyone 

Russia is the strongest, I approve.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> DAMMIT, OKAY, I'LL PLAY
> 
> Only because I know everyone
> 
> Russia is the strongest, I approve.




On my first game, I played as Russia (with couple of my classmates). The game ended in a stalemate (We ran out of class time).


----------



## MSAL (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually Russia is also at a disadvantage in this game imo, because of the amount of territories it has and the fact it is landlocked can work either way, seems this game is about negotiation.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 5, 2011)

Sure, I'll play...
Can't say that I'm familiar with it tho. >.>
So bear with me....


----------



## Sajin (Apr 5, 2011)

Btw Sarun, you omitted Turkish territory in the description.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 5, 2011)

So this is basically Risk?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 5, 2011)

Its a similar concept Lyra, although Negotiation plays a bigger part than conquering by force.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd played risk a few times as a kid. I'd like to try it here. Thanks for the invite Al

*[Chibason]*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 5, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Actually Russia is also at a disadvantage in this game imo, because of the amount of territories it has and the fact it is landlocked can work either way, seems this game is about negotiation.


 Yeah, in my 1st game we were screwed until Germany managed to cause a big fuss. Italy played real smart that game


R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Sure, I'll play...
> Can't say that I'm familiar with it tho. >.>
> So bear with me....


 Welcome to the game.


Sajin said:


> Btw Sarun, you omitted Turkish territory in the description.


 My bad. I'll add it soon. I didn't even notice.


Lyra said:


> So this is basically Risk?


 I have never played Risk.
maybe I played it, but under different name.

So, u interested?


Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Its a similar concept Lyra, although Negotiation plays a bigger part than conquering by force.


 Yeah, negotiation is art here. But it would be interesting to see betrayals.


Chiba said:


> I'd played risk a few times as a kid. I'd like to try it here. Thanks for the invite Al
> 
> *[Chibason]*


 Welcome to the game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

sign me up!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> sign me up!


Game can start finally. RNG the countries now.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Aiyanah – Italy
MSAL – UK
Legendary Beauty – Austria-hungary
Sajin – France
Rofl – Russia
Azn – Germany
Chiba - Turkey


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely lol!

Are you not going to start a fresh thread?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

WTF Trish 

Are you telling me you never before


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

No, I've played Diplomacy a few times before in the Naruto Battledome convo thread. I'm not one of those noobs you can outwit.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> No, I've played Diplomacy a few times before in the Naruto Battledome convo thread. I'm not one of those noobs you can outwit.



How Ironic. At these types of game, nor am i 

Tats why i picked you 

Oh, watch out for the black hand


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

so this is the game thread right? ok! 

germany, we are allies once again! 

wait.. that was really fucked up..sorry.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

AZN 

Bring it


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

bitch i will fuck you up

i have the powers of hitler rushing through me right now, i can feel it.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

That sounded so wrong 

I dont say you cant come. I just say you cant come by sea


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

never played diplomacy before 
time to fucking solo


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah iv never played diplomacy either! i don't know, i read the OP,

so, in this thread, what do we do? aren't we all enemies?


from what i see, it is my goal to take over every territory, to take over that entire region on the map??

i think a lot like hitler eh?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

We can be enemies or friends. You attack and negotiate.

To negotiate a good deal is key, rather than advancing through sheer force.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

well in WW2, germany was with italy,

so ill negotiate with italy.


AIYANAH! lets join forces.
iv always loved roman and greek culture 

im kind of envious of france though, they had napoleon ! D:

SAJIN, join my side as well!


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol!

It hasnt started yet


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

it hasn't?

ok, im so confused,

but when it starts, we negotiate?

then we pm our actions with uchiha, which could or could not follow through with our negotiations? 

hmmm..


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

You can Negotiate, betray and move your own forces yourself. Negotiations can take place in thread or via PM.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Lovely lol!
> 
> Are you not going to start a fresh thread?


 I prefer this thread because Diplomacy doesn't really need a big sign-up thread.


AznKuchikiChick said:


> it hasn't?
> 
> ok, im so confused,
> 
> ...


 In Diplomacy, negotiation skills are important. It's much more strategic and while betrayals happen, it could backfire too.


I will shortly announce the beginning of Spring Season. Before that I need to get the maps ready.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

ok!

where do we know where our pieces lie? will it be on the map u making?

ok so does this mean people could have been negotiating already behind our backs? D:
i better get mah game on!!\



omgod i type like a fucking retard..


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol!

Wait for the maps, dear.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

I am using powerpoint or paint because I don't have phtoshop. then i'll upload it to my photobucket. and i'll post it here.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

When you post the maps, can you reposte who represents what country


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spring I Officially begins.*
*Building Phase*
*24 hours deadline [From 6:30 US EST on Thursday, April 7, 2011 to 6:30 US EST on Friday April 8, 2011] / [From 10:30 PM GMT Thursday to 10:30 PM GMT Friday]*​ 
*France, Italy, Germany, Turkey and Austria-Hungary has 2 Armies and 1 Navy.*
*They will all be located in their 3 Supply Centers. Please tell, me where I should place them.*

*As for Great Britain/UK, you have 1 Army and 2 Navy. Please tell me where I should place them. It should all be in a Supply Center.*

*Russia have 2 Armies and 2 Navy. Please tell me where to place them. Reminder: St. Petersburg has 2 Ports (North and South).*


*You don't need to PM the answers as I will show everyone the map. So, just post in the Diplomacy thread (It will also save my PM space).*


*Note: Navy can't be placed in landlocked Supply Center. They need water.*
*No, rivers don't exist in this game.*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> When you post the maps, can you reposte who represents what country


definitely.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

Italy

armies: Roma and Venetia
navy: Naples


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm totally unfamiliar with my country.  Shows you how geographically-inept I am. Looking.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Army: Triste --> Serbia
Bohemia --> Munich


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

LB, you are just putting ur army and navy in now. you don't need show ur movement yet.

Since you are Austria-Hungary, there is only 1 set of possibility where you can place your fleet. Your 1 Navy in Trieste (because it your Coastal Supply Center) and your Armies in Vienna and Budapest.



Azula looks scary in ur sig btw.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 7, 2011)

Let's do that then. 

The GM would always be like "wtf" when I put in orders. I was never any good at this game.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

*Army*

London


*Navy*

Edinburgh
Liverpool


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Edit: My bad.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 7, 2011)

Armies in-

Ankara

Smyrna

Navy in-

Constantinople


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 7, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Russia have 2 Armies and 2 Navy. Please tell me where to place them. Reminder: St. Petersburg has 2 Ports (North and South).*



Finland *Navy.*
St. Peterburg (Supply Center) *Navy. (North)* 
Moscow [Landlocked] (Supply Center) *Army.*
Svestapol (Supply Center) *Army.*

Not sure if I'm doing this right. >.>

-listens to the Russian national anthem.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

How patriotic of you ROFL 


Edit:  ROFL you havnt got a supply centre in Finland.


Your centres are;

Sevastopol,
St Petersburg,
Warsaw,
Moscow,

Although im a bit confused why in Warsaw lol


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Rofl, Finland has no Supply Center. You have to put your navy in Svestapol. Which means your both Army goes in Moscow and Polan. Russia like Austria-Hungary is role-limited at the start of play.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

*1st Map (Germany and France still has yet to tell me where they are building):*


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

Army

Spain
Berlin

Navy

Holland


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Azn, you are not moving this phase. You are building. Tell me where I should place you army (any of the three Supply Centers) and ur 1 Navy (kiel or Berlin).


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

Navy

Kiel

Army

Munich
Berlin


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Update:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I am planning to do write-ups introducing each one of you as Kings/Queen or President or Prime Ministers of your country.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 7, 2011)

Its wise to wait until Sajin posts first before we start, so we can see his dispositions.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Alright. Atleast that will make me occupied during the 24 hour Negotitiation Phase. The Movement Phase is practically timeless (would be very fast if I'm active at that time) as it depends on me putting all the pieces together.

Edit: Seems like Sajin logged off.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 7, 2011)

where is sajin?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

I checked. His last activity was aroud 6:30 PM US EST which was about an hour ago.


Edit: Need to go out now. If Sajin posts, why don't you all talk with each other and kill some time. I'll be back in 2-2 and half hours.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

hey minna!!


NF was down for some reason and i didn't get to post..wait.. so we negotiate? ok!!


Aiyanah – Italy
MSAL – UK
Legendary Beauty – Austria-hungary
Sajin – France
Rofl – Russia
Azn – Germany
Chiba - Turkey


[posting for reference.. O:]


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyway, I can't wait, I am going start writing character introduction while we wait for Sajin.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 7, 2011)

can i be hitler pretty pretty please

no! i want to be napoleon!!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 7, 2011)

*Italia - Aiyanah*



_

Despair set around Italian peninsula at the turn of 20th Century. The new nation which was barely 5 decades old started having internal conflicts. Truth of the matter, the country was never truly united. Richer, northern provinces didn't want to share their wealth, Rome was still loyal to papacy, Naples and Sicily wanted autonomy while the Royal family favored their home provinces of Piedmont and Sardinia.

Revolts become weekly in Naples. The city is suffering from severe famines. Northern Italian provinces were unwilling to ration grains to give relief the crisis in Naples. A plague worsened the problem. Austria is rumored to be pushing for militia to form in Naples to destabilize Italy and probably annex some of Northern provinces.

Meanwhile Italy runs to failures and failures in its efforts to collect a colonial Empire. It stands behind all European countries when it comes to Colonial Wealth. Great Britain is pretty near to forcing to open Sicily for it ships. Already they have lost primacy in Malta and Crete to Britain. Greeks started defying Italians. French are suspected of being ambitious to take Turin (a city in Italy). Overall, Italy is competing enough with fellow Europeans and this hurt pride of many Italians.

Nation was in low morale. They looked for guidance everywhere. King is not loved or trusted much by anyone outside Piedmont and Sardinia. Parliament is too corrupt and ineffective, and are cronies to regional factions. Italy need saving. Italy need hope. They can't find hope of progress in their political players. The politicians don't inspire much. They have to turn to the Church.

*Aiyanah Grandtrap*, more famously known as *Pope Augustine Savus I*, was one of the youngest pope in history of Church. He had an interesting youth most which was erased from history by Italian government. He was rumored to have been a bounty hunter.

He was very charismatic and attracted lot of young men and woman to church. Church became filled with people hanging onto his every single words. Soon, he had the city of Rome under his fingers. Italians from other parts of Italy heard about this man. They traveled under hardships (trains were shut down due to lack of funds) to pay respects to this great man. Pilgrimage to Rome hit record number under his papacy. Patriotic Italians placed their hopes on him even though he wasn't born in Italy (he was born in Spain but moved to Italy when he was 8 by himself).

He enjoyed great popularity when politicians had to hide themselves in public. So, Italian King started giving him official role bypassing the parliament. Nobody cared because it was the pope. Italy eventually became a total papal states with Pope being the true leader.

The Pope now sets on a route to recapture the Roman glory back to Italian Peninsula.
_


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> How patriotic of you ROFL



I've had the RNA on my iPod for years. 

Also, damned Fins. 
>.>'


----------



## Sajin (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry guys, I had the Bad Gateway problem and it took me like an hour to log in to NF just to get the same problem when I try to enter my inbox 

Fleet in Brest, Army in Paris and Marceilles.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

Sarun, i only see a write-up for Italy 




R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I've had the RNA on my iPod for years.
> 
> Also, damned Fins.
> >.>'



Lol! Never discount their winter warfare tactics 



Sajin said:


> Sorry guys, I had the Bad Gateway problem and it took me like an hour to log in to NF just to get the same problem when I try to enter my inbox
> 
> Fleet in Brest, Army in Paris and Marceilles.



NF was having a shitload of problems, lol!

I got a bad gateway myself.

***​I guess we can finally start now. Be aware that Negotiations can take place in thread as well as PM.

As such i will proudly declare my alliance with Italy and the papacy, right now.

*shakes hands*


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

Cool write up on aiyanah so far, Sarun. 
I look forward to seeing the others...

And MS AL already aligned with aiyanah...

*@Rofl*, would you like to enter into a partnership as well?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

MSAL, I am sorry, I felt sleepy yesterday. I will finish others once I am done with classes today.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

*Negotitiation Phase*
*You have 24 hours to negotiate with fellow countries.*
*Time starts at:*

*12:30 PM US EST on Friday, April 8,2011 to 12:30 PM US EST on Saturday, April 9, 2011*

*4:30 PM GMT on Friday to 4:30 PM GMT on Saturday*

*You need to PM me your actions before the end of the phase.*

*Countries and its leader:*


> Aiyanah – Italy
> MSAL – UK
> Legendary Beauty – Austria-hungary
> Sajin – France
> ...


 
*Reminder: No negotitation are binding. I can't enforce it. This is game of trust and betrayal. Play strategically.*



A Rule I forgot to add to OP earlier but very important:
*You need to retain atleast 1 base in your home terriotry through all phase.*
*Ex: France would still be eliminated even if it had 12 or 15 bases but none of them are in Paris, Marseille or Brest.*


*What kind of actions you can do:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Movement:
1 - Both Army and Navy can have one action per phase.
2 - Actions:-
i) move (to an adjacent territory or sea region)
ii) attack (an opposing country's base)
iii) defend/protect (it's own or "allied" base)
iv) Naval convoy action to carry army from coast to coast
3 - Countries can coordinate any actions but each country sends in individuals PM's to me about their actions.

*Army:*
1 - Army can only do action per phase. Army actions include:
i) Army can only move to adjacent one land territory.
ii) Army requires convoy with a navy for sea movement.
iii) Can attack or protect any land regions (can do only one action)
iv) Army can support any adjacent Army.
2 - Any Supply Center can deploy An Army.
3 – Army can only be located in land territories.

Navy:
1 - Navy can only do one action per phase. Naval actions include:
i) Navy can only move:-
a) One sea region to adjacent sea region
b) Coastal Supply Center to adjacent coastal Supply Center
c) One sea region to adjacent Supply Center
d) Coastal Supply Center to adjacent sea region
ii) Navy can convoy an Army across sea.
iii) Navy can attack or protect only non-landlocked territories and sea regions (only one at a time)
iv) Navy can support any adjacent Navy and any adjacent non-landlocked Army.
2 – Only, a coastal (non-landlocked) Supply Center can deploy Navy.
3 – Navy can only be located in either coastal territory (port) or Sea.

Convoy:
1 - Navy can act as convoy to transport an Army from one location to another.
2 - This counts as one action for the Navy.
3 – Convoy happens when a Navy in sea transports an Army located in one coastal (non-landlocked) territory to another coastal (non-landlocked) territory.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi guys...This is the humble President of Turkey, Abdullah Gul. I'll be moving my Navy into Greece. I sincerely hope this isn't  a problem for any of you. 

I'm open to negotiations, of course...


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

Chiba, Could I name you Sultan Chiba? Because Turkey was still under Ottaman rule under this game settings. Speaking of Ottaman Empire, I am sure you enjoy harems.


BTW @ players, I think forget to mention in the PM's. You could negotiate through PM's, VM's and this thread. You could even use MSN and AIM's. There is no restriction in means of communication in Negotitation Phase.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Chiba, Could I name you Sultan Chiba? Because Turkey was still under Ottaman rule under this game settings. Speaking of Ottaman Empire, I am sure you enjoy harems.
> 
> 
> BTW @ players, I think forget to mention in the PM's. You could negotiate through PM's, VM's and this thread. You could even use MSN and AIM's. There is no restriction in means of communication in Negotitation Phase.



Sultan Chiba Gul and we have a deal 

seriously though its your game so whatever you say goes


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello Sultan Chiba.

United Kingdom has no problems with you moving into Greek territorial waters at this moment in time.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm open to negotiations.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

I think you need to protect your borders Austria Hungary


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

Let someone try and take them.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

*Wor in progress*



_All hail the King. All hail Brittania._

Great Britain sits at the zenith of world. They have the largest empire and their economy runs the world. English has almost replaced French as the dominant language completely. English Parliament is one of the most stable in Europe and more efficent than US Congress.

But there are some cracks appearing. Some of the colonies are revolting. Its military is greatly stretched and its army is falling further and further behind German Army. Germany has already made gains to close gap with its Navy. Great Britain is increasing forced to make alliance with its bitter rivals, France to keep Germans at bay. But the allliance is shaky. French are willing to join them to combat Germans but they are already eying British possesion in Africa and India. Britain also need to ensure Belgium adn netherlands don't fall into hands of French. Russians are much same. They too are wary of Germans but they are nuisance to British in Central Asia.

Besides, despite the relatively stable politics, Prime Misister's health is declining. two factions emerge. One under soft spoken Foreign Minister and other under ambitious *Chancellor, Duke of Mangekyou SharingAL, Lord Palmersten.*

Fellow peers finds him Machiavellen. His rise to power and peerage earned him many, many enemies. But he is very admired and has many powerful friends. He is very close confidante to Royal Family.

He was born in city of Meerut in British colony of India to British Officer stationed there. He was send to Bombay to complete his formal educatuion but he skipped University by joining British Navy. He rose in ranks at unprecident pace becoming an Commodore in 10 years. He fought bravely while injured in many battles and earned various accolades. He retired after 20 years of service and elected almost immediately from a poor constuency on London.


*Spoiler*: _Excerpt for a battle he fought_ 




Mar 13,
Today, sea was rough but battle saw no ends. We were slightly outnumbered and starving. Our Captain [...Later Duke of Mangekyou SharingAL] was bleeding from his chest and I feel he can barely move his left arm. He was visibly limping.
We have two ships in the fleet fleeing but Captain stood firm. They say he was inexpreinced but I say he was the bravest man I ever saw.
Reminding rest of us who are live and well (over 2/3 of our sailors are dead and many more are dying) to get aremd, he gave rousing speech. We were magically healed. We fought on. We lost but we lost with our heads held high. We didn't retreat.
French Admiral was impressed enough to spare us.

Sub-Leitenant





He showed little loyalty to political parties and tied more closely with powerful individuals. His connection to Duchess of Ghent enabled him earn peerage and from there he earned trust of nobility. He was able to gain title of Dukedom which was rarely given nowadays Soon, he climbed cabinet ranks through various government. He is now considered the future PM of Great Britain and since PM is gravely ill at the moment, he is *de facto ruler of Great Britain.*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

lets be civil this phase
i am a pope afterall


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

United Kingdom approves of your confident attitude, although politely asks you to stay away from Italy and the papal states


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Hello Sultan Chiba.
> 
> United Kingdom has no problems with you moving into Greek territorial waters at this moment in time.



so are you sayin i have to use 2 steps to get to greece?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 8, 2011)

i'll just be shifting to tunisia because its looks peaceful there


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Wor in progress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I approve 

Maybe i am the equivelant of Mountbatten 



Chiba said:


> so are you sayin i have to use 2 steps to get to greece?



If you are within the same territorial waters as the land you want to go to, via sea, i think you can do it one move.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

Edit: An Example.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks MSAL & Sarun. 

Yeah you might as well delete that. Thanks again.

btw, Al's write up was epic 

Im going to move my naval fleet into the southern border of Bulgaria.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> United Kingdom approves of your confident attitude, although politely asks you to stay away from Italy and the papal states



Is that statement aimed at Turkey, Sir Mangekyou?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Is that statement aimed at Turkey, Sir Mangekyou?



No viceroy. That statement was politely directed towards Austria-Hungary


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm going to do nothing this phase.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 8, 2011)

I should be the Emperor of France


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I should be the Emperor of France


 Maybe a revolutionary Napolean type one. I like it. I was thinking of theme.

I plan LB to be like Empress Maria Therea.

Azn probably be installed as German Chancellor or Empress.

R o f l will be the Tsar maybe.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol!

Napoleon Sajin.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 8, 2011)

i wanted to be napoleon 

well anywas,

german chancellor? hmm, reminds me of the chancellor from star wars, I APPROVE!

but empress..that also has a nice ring to it..


whatever you see suits me best


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> No viceroy. That statement was politely directed towards Austria-Hungary



Understood


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Understood



Btw, i am Lord Palmerston of Mangekyou SharingAL


----------



## Sajin (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah i love that one 

Its epic.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

French got pussified over the centuries. i blame WW2. the public were so against Algerian conflict. they were awesome force under Cardinal Richelu (spelling wrong) that 60 Years War or some religious wars. Though Swedes were very efficent in it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 8, 2011)

germany was fucking awesome, WW2 lolol


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

They were awesome for a period. They hit a decline after the War of Spanish Succession, when Marlborough dealt them their first decisive loss in 50 years. Of course he then subsequently defeated them a further three times, although the last battle of Malplaquet was a pyrrhic victory.


They never really recovered dominance until Napoleon, and after his fall they became poor.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Btw, i am Lord Palmerston of Mangekyou SharingAL



Yes of course. I will be sure to address you as such....unless you come up with a suitable title that isn't quite as lengthy..

@Sarun- I need cool story, bro


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 8, 2011)

reminds me of japan

it used to be fucking brutal killing machines as HUMANS

but then after WW2 fucking UN said "YOU'RE TOO STRONG, YOU AINT ALLOWED TO HAVE AN ARMY ANYMORE" 

now its fucking gay, just look at all those guys wearing make up and dying their hair and shit. MAN THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

I am coming with one for you Chiba. Looking for harem images. Right now I am univ, so pics will only come on when I reach my dorm.

@Azn: Japan's pacifism kindah helped stimulate their economy by rearranging their prorities.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 8, 2011)

is there any cute hot sexy asian guys in your univ, sarun?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

I myself am more concerned about cute hot sexy asian gals.

but yeah, there are.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Yes of course. I will be sure to address you as such....unless you come up with a suitable title that isn't quite as lengthy..
> 
> @Sarun- I need cool story, bro



Mang or SharingAL is fine 


@azn German troops during WWII were excellent quality.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 8, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I myself am more concerned about cute hot sexy asian gals.
> 
> but yeah, there are.



THERE IS?!?? TAKE ME WITH YOU!! T_____T
are they single?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

i believe there are single ones, occupied ones and open ones.

Edit: Story on Turkey next.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 8, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I am coming with one for you Chiba. Looking for harem images. Right now I am univ, so pics will only come on when I reach my dorm.
> 
> @Azn: Japan's pacifism kindah helped stimulate their economy by rearranging their prorities.



Ok no rush. Im just excited to read it.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5IHadByMvXk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

*Chiba - Turkey*




_"Who said we are declining"_ roared the Sultan to his courtiers while a beautiful princess (48th of 136 in his harem) from Syria was giving him grapes _"British are begging for no troubles in Suez Canal, Russians are locked in by our control of the Strait, Germans wants to build us railways, Austrains want peace so they can fight Slavs and French, I wonder what they want, or rather willing to give me?"_

Set in beautiful city of Istanbul (Sultan prefers this European city), Caliphate of Ottaman Empire controls vast territory. From Egypt to Persia to Balkans, the entire region where modern civilization was born is under the hands of Turks.

And the man who controls this great Empire is none other His Majesty, *Sultan Chiba Gul bin Ali Pasha*. He succeeded to throne at young age managing to outwit other claimants to the throne. He was highly educated and can speak French very well. He is also very secular.

His tastes in women are quite famous (or infamous if you are purist). Already considered a charmer in his princely days (called *Chibason* then) as he was said to make women fall for him with his grace. His coronation was followed by his wedding to 9 beautiful princess from various provinces of Ottaman Empire. He consequently married foreign princess to improve ties with those states but more importantly because they were hot.

He is very specific in choice of brides as he gives careful instruction to states and provinces on how his bride should behave, walk, talk, eat, sleep etc. He almost went to war with Persia when they didn't provide him a sexy woman but he was quenched last minute when they relented and gave him half a dozen.

He was also liked variety in his harem and since he didn't care about religion, he took brides from as far as Japan to all the way to Ireland. Of course, other countries were willing because he controls the area which links Europe and Asia.

He was well loved Sultan by his people (well, more by womanfolk) as he was very generous. Thoyugh one should note men get their wives, daughters and other relatives in when Sultan goes around the country side in his regular parade. Country's economy recovered (and still do) under his reign. Famines were less frequeent and transportation improved.

But he imposed strict immigration and travel policy. No Turkish woman under 30 are allowed to travel abroad. They have to meet him personally if they are so insistent and do his bidding.

But for all his romantic nature, he was very ambitious politically. He wants to recapture Balkan peninsula, if that is not possible, somewhere else in Europe. He wants to get into European game.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL!

What anime is that from?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 8, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> LOL!
> 
> What anime is that from?


Not sure. I just typed in Saladin (the guy who kicked the rear ends of Crusaders in Middle Ages) in Google Images.

Source:


----------



## MSAL (Apr 8, 2011)

Saladin lol

Epic picture 

Got defeated by Richard the Lionheart though


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 8, 2011)

The superiour empire of Russia has no problem with the Turkish dogs moving into the hellhole known as Greece, either.  

I wonder what Romania is like this time of year.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

Going through all my PM's, posts and redrawing maps.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 9, 2011)

> Sultan Chiba Gul bin Ali Pasha.


^ I forgot to post and say how much I enjoyed that write-up and the cool as pic too. 

@Sarun- so you did receive all actions? Sweet, when will the next phase start?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

Next N3egotitiaon Phase in Fall season will start in one hour.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 9, 2011)

What about stories for France, Germany, Russia And Austria/Hungary? :33


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

I am going to do it soon. Unlike last weekend, I think I have relatively less work to do.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

I am realizing Paint is unforgiving if you make mistakes early and you only realize it very late. Had to do redo one from scratch and in current one I manually redrew Germany borders.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 9, 2011)

IM SO SORRY SARUN   

lol redrew borders.. does that mean someone took over my country?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

no, it means, I f'd in Paint.

Edit:


*Spoiler*: _New Map_


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 9, 2011)

sorry sorry sorry >~< >~<


----------



## Sajin (Apr 9, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> lol redrew borders.. does that mean someone took over my country?



This nearly made lol irl


----------



## Chibason (Apr 9, 2011)

Take your time, Sarun. We can all wait 

EDIT: What's up, Frenchy?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 9, 2011)

and so the expansion begins


----------



## Chibason (Apr 9, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> and so the expansion begins



So, where did you expand to, Pope aiy?

Edit: just saw map


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spring 1*
*Movement Phase:*​UK:-
Navy Liverpool to Wales
Navy Edinburgh to North Sea
Army London to York

France:-Army Paris to Picardy
Navy Brest to Mid-Atlantic
Army Marseille to Spain

Germany:-
Army Munich to Ruhr
Army Berlin to Munich
Navy Kiel to Denmark

Italy:-
Navy Napoli to Tyrhennian Sea
Army Rome holds
Army Venetia holds

Austria-Hungary:-
Navy Trieste Holds
Army Vienna holds
Army Budapest holds

Russia:-
Navy from Stevastopol to Romania
Army Moscow to Ukraine
Army Warsaw holds
Navy North St. Petersburg holds


Turkey:-Navy Constantinople to South Bulgaria
Army Ankara to Constaninople
Army Smyrna holds


*Supply Center Gains:*
*France gains Spain*
*Germany gains Denmark*
*Russia gains Romania*
*Turkey gains Bulgaria*


*Other Land Territory Gains:*
*{None}*

*Sea Region Control:*
*Britain controls North Sea*
*France contol Mid-Atlantic*
*Italy control Tyrhennian Sea*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Chiba said:


> So, where did you expand to, Pope aiy?
> 
> Edit: just saw map




I could have sworn you mentioned something about going to Greece, yet I'm not seeing you in Greece. You treacherous dog. 

>.>


----------



## Sajin (Apr 9, 2011)

Wait, I thought we only get to capture supply centers next turn?

Oh well, good enough.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

And so it begins


----------



## Chibason (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I could have sworn you mentioned something about going to Greece, yet I'm not seeing you in Greece. You treacherous dog.
> 
> >.>



Greece would have taken 2 steps, vodka breath..


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> And so it begins



Pssh... shows what you know. 
It has already ended, but you just don't realise it.. yet.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Pssh... shows what you know.
> It has already ended, but you just don't realise it.. yet.



Does that mean you're declaring a mission of conquest, Tsar


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Wait, I thought we only get to capture supply centers next turn?
> 
> Oh well, good enough.


 You can only make use of the Supply Center until next turn. Right now, it's just there, more territories from where you can expand and at the same time need to protect.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Greece would have taken 2 steps, vodka breath..



I insult you and you turn around and compliment me on my glorious breath.



Those Hungarian maggots could learn something from you. 



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Does that mean you're declaring a mission of conquest, Tsar



Conquest ? HAH.
That would imply that there are things that aren't already mine.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 9, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> You can only make use of the Supply Center until next turn. Right now, it's just there, more territories from where you can expand and at the same time need to protect.



Ah, I see. I just got Spring and Fall mixed up 

Also good to see everyone has honored our agreements :33


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

*This is an Example!*​ 
*How to make Attacks:*​ 
*A) Army Attacks*
*[Armies cannot attack Sea regions]*​ 
*I) Write-up in bold*​ 
*i) Army {Munich} attacks Bohemia*
*Note: Munich and Bohemia touch each other, otherwise this move is illegal*
a) Army {Munich} moves over (and takes) Bohemia if there are no Army in no opposing Army in that territory.
b) Army {Munich} gets bounced back to Munich if there is one or multiple opposing Army(ies) in Bohemia.​ 
*ii) Army {Munich} supported by Army {Silesa} attacks Bohemia*
*Note: Munich, Silesa and Vienna all touch Bohemia, otherwise they won't be able to contribute*
a) Army {Munich} moves over (and takes) Bohemia if there are no Army in no opposing Army in that territory.
b) Army {Munich} moves over (and takes) Bohemia even if there is one Army is defending Bohemia as Army {Munich} is supported by Army {Silesa}
c) Army {Munich} gets bounced back to Munich if Army {Bohemia} is supported by Army (Vienna}. As 2 vs 2 cancels each other out.​ 


*Ultimately, winner depends on which side (attacking or defending) has more support.*


*Countries can coordinate attacks like this way with one attacking and other supporting. Just remember to be specific which country attacks and which is supporting whom.*​


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Conquest ? HAH.
> That would imply that there are things that aren't already mine.




Oh really


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 9, 2011)

hmmm...objection!


making use of supply center, what happens when we take use of it?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> hmmm...objection!
> 
> 
> making use of supply center, what happens when we take use of it?


 You can use Supply Center in Spring Season. In that season, you can rebuilt your fleet.

So, say you 2 Armies and 1 Navy. You control 5 Suppply center. You can introduce 2 new units (5-3 = 2). It can be both 2 Navy or 2 Armies or 1 Navy and 1 Army. Just note that you can only place you Navy in Coastal Supply Center.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Oh really



Oh yes. I own everything. I'm just a kind man who lend out my belongings to you people for some entertainment.
Now, dance little puppet. DANCE.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Oh yes. I own everything. I'm just a kind man who lend out my belongings to you people for some entertainment.
> Now, dance little puppet. DANCE.



Isnt it the Russians who like to dance 

What are your objectives, tsar


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Isnt it the Russians who like to dance
> 
> What are your objectives, tsar



As much as we like to dance, it gives us greater pleasure to make our puppets dance. On that note, why aren't you dancing ? 

My objectives... Hah, like your feeble mind could comprehend the greatness of my objectives.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 9, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> You can use Supply Center in Spring Season. In that season, you can rebuilt your fleet.
> 
> So, say you 2 Armies and 1 Navy. You control 5 Suppply center. You can introduce 2 new units (5-3 = 2). It can be both 2 Navy or 2 Armies or 1 Navy and 1 Army. Just note that you can only place you Navy in Coastal Supply Center.


i see, xD
thanks!


R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Oh yes. I own everything. I'm just a kind man who lend out my belongings to you people for some entertainment.
> Now, dance little puppet. DANCE.



dance water dance!!!


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> As much as we like to dance, it gives us greater pleasure to make our puppets dance. On that note, why aren't you dancing ?



I cant dance 



> My objectives... Hah, like your feeble mind could comprehend the greatness of my objectives.



Well Tsar, we understood you enough during the Crimean war


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> You can use Supply Center in Spring Season. In that season, you can rebuilt your fleet.
> 
> So, say you 2 Armies and 1 Navy. You control 5 Suppply center. You can introduce 2 new units (5-3 = 2). It can be both 2 Navy or 2 Armies or 1 Navy and 1 Army. Just note that you can only place you Navy in Coastal Supply Center.



If I'm understanding this right, I can only make 1 new unit in Spring Season as things are right now..



AznKuchikiChick said:


> dance water dance!!!







Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I cant dance
> 
> Well Tsar, we understood you enough during the Crimean war



You can't dance.. that's proposterous. 
If Genesis can dance, so can you. 

Crimean war.... >.>'
Is that one of those wars we lost ?
Cause they didn't happen, you know. 


I see the French are living up to their reputation... the cowards.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I see the French are living up to their reputation... the cowards.



...

I'll do better than Napoleon. Just you watch


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Sajin said:


> ...
> 
> I'll do better than Napoleon. Just you watch



You've already prepared for your downfall you mean ? 
I figured that that was what that navy ship in the Mid Atlantic was for.. kinda like Noah's Ark, but filled with just Frenchies.
Ready to sail off into the sunset at the brink of imminent defeat, ensuring the survival of the cowardice French.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You can't dance.. that's proposterous.
> If Genesis can dance, so can you.



We can win wars though 



> Crimean war.... >.>'
> Is that one of those wars we lost ?
> Cause they didn't happen, you know.



Short memory you have there dear tsar.



> I see the French are living up to their reputation... the cowards.



Tsar, there is no need to be so aggressive when the road of negotiation is still open


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> If I'm understanding this right, I can only make 1 new unit in Spring Season as things are right now..


yep. you got Romania.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You've already prepared for your downfall you mean ?
> I figured that that was what that navy ship in the Mid Atlantic was for.. kinda like Noah's Ark, but filled with just Frenchies.
> Ready to sail off into the sunset at the brink of imminent defeat, ensuring the survival of the cowardice French.



Nah, it is just a part of my tactical maneuver. This ship will set sail to the New World and eventually attack the Russians from the other side of the map when they aren't expecting that at all.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> We can win wars though
> 
> Short memory you have there dear tsar.
> 
> Tsar, there is no need to be so aggressive when the road of negotiation is still open



Win wars.... 

My memory is limited to my awesomness. 

I'm not aggressive. >.>'
The only negotiation there is is you people surrendering. 
Or, you know, be squashed like bugs


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Nah, it is just a part of my tactical maneuver. This ship will set sail to the New World and eventually attack the Russians from the other side of the map when they aren't expecting that at all.


 

I wish modern version of Diplomacy is available.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> yep. you got Romania.



Huzzah for Romania then. 



Sajin said:


> Nah, it is just a part of my tactical maneuver. This ship will set sail to the New World and eventually attack the Russians from the other side of the map when they aren't expecting that at all.




Interesting plan, but I'm noticing a small flaw in your plan. 
By the time you reach Russia from the other side, I'll be in France courting your women.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Win wars....
> 
> My memory is limited to my awesomness.
> 
> ...



I see you're as grumpy as ever my lord. >.>


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I see you're as grumpy as ever *my lord*. >.>



I see you've accepted my superiourity. 
Excellent.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 9, 2011)

im a chancellor, the dark sith!! i turned anakin into darth vader, !!


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I see you've accepted my superiourity.
> Excellent.



I accept your temper 

I know you've been having hard times of late 

Didnt the tsarina run away with a frenchman?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

Reposting this is new page.



sarun uchiha said:


> *This is an Example!*​
> 
> *How to make Attacks:*​
> *A) Army Attacks*​
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I accept your temper
> 
> I know you've been having hard times of late
> 
> Didnt the tsarina run away with a frenchman?



Like you have a choice in the matter. 

I'm always having hard times....

Which one ?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Like you have a choice in the matter.
> 
> I'm always having hard times....
> 
> Which one ?



Nikita 

But i suppose you wouldnt care, you have a harem. Who cares if the French laugh at you and celebrate defeating your armies during the napoleonic wars


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

*This is an Example!*​ 
*How to make Attacks:*​ 
*B) Naval Attacks*
*[Navy can attack both Sea regions and coastal Land territories]*​ 
*I) Write-up*​ 
*i) Navy {Adriatic Sea} attacks Venetia*
*Note: Adriatic Sea and Venetia has to touch each other for this to be considered*
a) If there is no defenders in Venetia, Navy {Adriatic Sea} takes over Venetia
b) Navy {Adriatic} gets bounced back to Adriatic Sea if there is one or multiple opposing Navy in Venetia.​ 
*ii) Navy {Adriatic Sea} attacks Venetia with support of Army {Trieste}*
*Note: Adriatic Sea, Trieste and Rome all touch Venetia, otherwise they won't be able to contribute*​ 
a) If there is no defenders in Venetia, Navy {Adriatic Sea} takes over Venetia

b) Navy {Adriatic Sea} moves over (and takes) Venetia even if there is one Army is defending Bohemia as Navy {Adriatic Sea} is supported by Army {Trieste}
c) Navy {Adriatic Sea} gets bounced back to Munich if Army {Venetia} is supported by Army (Rome}. As 2 vs 2 cancels each other out.


*Ultimately, winner depends on which side (attacking or defending) has more support.*​



*Countries can coordinate attacks like this way with one attacking and other supporting. Just remember to be specific which country attacks and which is supporting whom.*​


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 9, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Nikita
> 
> But i suppose you wouldnt care, you have a harem. Who cares about the French.



Nikita. 
Are you implying that I'm supposed to know the names of my women ?

Oh.. and I fixed the 2nd part of your post for better accuracy.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 9, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Nikita.
> Are you implying that I'm supposed to know the names of my women ?
> 
> Oh.. and I fixed the 2nd part of your post for better accuracy.






True :/

Who cares indeed.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

*This is an Example!*​

*How to Support:*​ 
*C) Supports*
*(Examples shows only attacks but flip it, you can get how to support when defending. If you questions on this, PM me)*​ 
*I) Write-up in bold*​ 


*i) Army can support any Armies as long as they both touch their target.*
Ex. Army {Munich} supported by Army {Silesa} attacks Bohemia​ 
*ii) Army can support Navy if Navy attacks a coastal territory which both Army and Navy touches their target*
Ex. Navy {Adriatic Sea} attacks Venetia with support of Army {Trieste}​ 
*iii) Army cannot support Navy in an attack against Sea region even if both touches the targeted sea region*
Ex. Navy {Mid-Atlantic} attacks English Channel cannot be supported by Army {Picardy}​ 
*iv) Navy can support another Navy as long as both touches their target.*
Ex. Navy {North Atlantic} attacks Norwegian Sea with support of Navy {North Sea]​ 
*v) Navy can support Army if both touches their target.*
Ex. Army {Prussia} attacks Livonia with support of Navy {Baltic Sea}


*Ultimately, winner depends on which side (attacking or defending) has more support.*




*Countries can coordinate support each other like this way.*​


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

*This is an Example!*​ 
*How to Defend/Hold your ground:*​ 
*D) Army Holds/Defends*​ 
*I) Write-up in bold*​ 
*i) Army {Bohemia} defends from Army {Munich}*
*Note: Munich and Bohemia touch each other, otherwise this move is illegal*
a) Army {Munich} gets bounced back to Munich as long as neither Army {Bohemia} nor {Munich} gets any support.​ 
*ii) Army {Bohemia} defends with support of Army {Vienna} from Army {Munich}*
*Note: Munich and Vienna touches Bohemia, otherwise they won't be able to contribute*
a) Army {Munich} gets bounced to Munich back as it is outnumbered.​ 
*iii) Army {Bohemia} defends (alone) against Army {Munich} supported by Army {Silesa}*
*Note: Munich and Vienna touches Bohemia, otherwise they won't be able to contribute*
a) Army {Munich} takes over Bohemia due to 2 on 1 advantage​ 
iv*) Army {Bohemia} defends with support of Army {Vienna} from Army {Munich} who is supported by Army { Silesa}*
*Note: Munich, Silesa and Vienna all touch Bohemia, otherwise they won't be able to contribute*
a) 2 vs 2 cancels each side.​ 


*Ultimately, winner depends on which side (attacking or defending) has more support.*​ 


*Countries can coordinate defenses like this way with one defending and other supporting. Just remember to be specific which country defends and which is supporting whom.*​


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

*This is an Example!*​ 
*How to Defend/Hold your ground:*​ 
*E) Naval Holds/Defends*​ 
*I) Write-up in bold*​ 
*i) Navy {English Channel} defends from Navy {Mid-Atlantic}*
*Note: English Channel and Mid-Atlantic touch each other, otherwise this move is illegal*
a) Navy {Mid-Atlantic} gets bounced back to Mid-Atlantic as long as neither Navy {Mid-Atlantic} nor {English Channel} gets any support.​ 
*ii) Navy {English Channel} defends with support of Navy {North Sea} from Navy {Mid-Atlantic}*
*Note: Mid-Atlantic and North Sea touches English Channel, otherwise they won't be able to contribute*
a) Navy {Mid-Atlantic} gets bounced to Mid-Atlantic back as it is outnumbered.​ 
*iii) Navy {English Channel} defends (alone) against Navy {Mid Atlantic} supported by Navy {Irish Sea}*
*Note: Mid-Atlantic and Irish Sea touches English Channel, otherwise they won't be able to contribute*
a) Navy {Mid-Atlantic} takes over English Channel due to 2 on 1 advantage​ 
iv*) Navyy {English Channel} defends with support of Navy {North Sea} from Army {Mid-Atlantic} who is supported by Army { Irish Sea}*
*Note: Mid-Atlantic, Irish Sea and North Sea all touch English Channel, otherwise they won't be able to contribute*
a) 2 vs 2 cancels each side.​ 


*Ultimately, winner depends on which side (attacking or defending) has more support.*​ 


*Countries can coordinate defenses like this way with one defending and other supporting. Just remember to be specific which country defends and which is supporting whom.*​


----------



## Sarun (Apr 9, 2011)

*Defeat in Confrontation:*
*Losing piece (Army or Navy) in a battle moves to nearest, favorable unoccupied spot or its original spot (if still unoccupied).*

*Elimination:*
*1) A piece (Army or Navy) gets eliminated if it was no place to move.*
*2) Country gets eliminated if it loses control off all its home Supply Centers.*​


----------



## Chibason (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Sarun, thanks for all of those posts. Quite informatory 

So, nobody wants to make any open negotiations. It might be a good idea


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

Some very good posts there Sarun. 

People who don't know will now be able to gain a grasp of potential movements.


Britain leaves a message. The lowlands of Belgium have always been an ally for us and a door to the continent. As such we will not tolerate an action that we deem offensive. To those that would occupy the lands we ask you to not build any naval bases there. The same applies to the Dutch Netherlands.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys (and gals) are playing very cautiously compared to when I played in my univ. class. we were so damn aggressive, though game ended in stalemate as we ran out of time.

But I feel this game's style would reward patience (maybe).


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats a good point actually

What is the set time limit (i forget)


----------



## Chibason (Apr 10, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> You guys (and gals) are playing very cautiously compared to when I played in my univ. class. we were so damn aggressive, though game ended in stalemate as we ran out of time.
> 
> But I feel this game's style would reward patience (maybe).



I can't help but think that most of the planning and plotting is going on in secret. 

MSAL has so kindly made his stances pretty solid. 

I'll make something clear. I've really taken a liking to the Lands bordering Bulgaria. Serbia and Greece will be part of the Ottoman empire in a short period of time.

It would be pleasant if there were no interference from Austria/Hungary.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

Here it is:


> 8:00 PM US EST on Saturday, April 9,2011 to 8:00 PM US EST on Sunday, April 10, 2011
> 
> US Pacific:
> 5:00 PM US Pacific on Saturday to 5:00 PM US Pacific on Sunday
> ...


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I can't help but think that most of the planning and plotting is going on in secret.
> 
> MSAL has so kindly made his stances pretty solid.
> 
> ...


When I was playing Russia, Turkey was the most experienced player and nearly won the game.
Eventually, other countries formed Grand Alliance against him to neutralize him.

He would have been goner if the class time didn't run out.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 10, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> When I was playing Russia, Turkey was the most experienced player and nearly won the game.
> Eventually, other countries formed Grand Alliance against him to neutralize him.
> 
> He would have been goner if the class time didn't run out.



I have a feeling that this one will get exciting shortly...

And I guess MSAL is our most experienced player here...


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> MSAL has so kindly made his stances pretty solid.



My stance is quite simple. Either you surrender to my superiourity, or you die. 

'You' as in all of you btw.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> My stance is quite simple. Either you surrender to my superiourity, or you die.
> 
> 'You' as in all of you btw.



I like your style...and I have no aggression towards you.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 10, 2011)

rofl you so funny
i'll get around to you soon enough


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I can't help but think that most of the planning and plotting is going on in secret.



Sadly not much  talk is going on in thred 



> MSAL has so kindly made his stances pretty solid.







> I'll make something clear. I've really taken a liking to the Lands bordering Bulgaria. Serbia and Greece will be part of the Ottoman empire in a short period of time.



Britain has no interest in those areas at this moment in time. But Italy and Austria-Hungary may 




Chiba said:


> I have a feeling that this one will get exciting shortly...
> 
> And I guess MSAL is our most experienced player here...



Well, i dunno 



R o f l c o p t e r said:


> My stance is quite simple. Either you surrender to my superiourity, or you die.
> 
> 'You' as in all of you btw.



Now now Tsar, lets not be hasty.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

I believe introduction for Russia should be next.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I like your style...and I have no aggression towards you.



Sucking up to me already... 



aiyanah said:


> rofl you so funny
> i'll get around to you soon enough



Does the return of the  mean what I think it means ? 

Also, come at me pope.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Sucking up to me already...



Not at all. Just trying to remain civil..who knows, maybe you'll need me at some point...



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Britain has no interest in those areas at this moment in time. But Italy and Austria-Hungary may



I wouldn't know..Italy is your partner I believe so I'd think _you_ would...

Anyway, the Pope should be concerned with Tunisia and North Africa for the moment.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I wouldn't know..Italy is your partner I believe so I'd think _you_ would...



Italy and the United Kingdom are allies, but future posessions may or may not be in our best interest.

For now, that issue is theirs.



> Anyway, the Pope should be concerned with Tunisia and North Africa for the moment.



The pope has his targets for now, but my dear Sultan, control of North Africa; more importantly Tunisia grants the Papacy control of the Ionian sea


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Sadly not much  talk is going on in thred



I've been fairly active in this thread. 



> Now now Tsar, lets not be hasty.



I'm not hasty, I'm just not bullshitting. 



sarun uchiha said:


> I believe introduction for Russia should be next.



About time. 



Chiba said:


> Not at all. Just trying to remain civil..who knows, maybe you'll need me at some point...



I'm Russia, we don't need anyone.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 10, 2011)

This attitude will take you far in a Diplomacy game, Rofl


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Sajin said:


> This attitude will take you far in a Diplomacy game, Rofl



We'll see who stands victorious over your corpse in due time, won't we ?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 10, 2011)

Come at me 

Oh wait you can't, too far away


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Come at me
> 
> Oh wait you can't, too far away



>implying you're out of my reach



Give it time, Sajin. Give it time...


----------



## Chibason (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Italy and the United Kingdom are allies, but future posessions may or may not be in our best interest.
> 
> For now, that issue is theirs.







Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> The pope has his targets for now, but my dear Sultan, control of North Africa; more importantly Tunisia grants the Papacy control of the Ionian sea



Ionian Sea is something we have our eyes on as well...


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I've been fairly active in this thread.



Yes, i see you have recently 





> I'm not hasty, I'm just not bullshitting.



Nor are we dear Tsar. Nor are we.




> I'm Russia, we don't need anyone.



In Russia the woman kill you 



Sajin said:


> This attitude will take you far in a Diplomacy game, Rofl





R o f l c o p t e r said:


> We'll see who stands victorious over your corpse in due time, won't we ?





R o f l c o p t e r said:


> >implying you're out of my reach
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time, Sajin. Give it time...



Aggressive expansionist policies ftw?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Ionian Sea is something we have our eyes on as well...



Therefore you have a problem with Italy afterall


----------



## Chibason (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Therefore you have a problem with Italy afterall



There are diplomatic ways of handling such problems that will be considered when the time arrives.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

crap, NF logged out and i need to type out the intro again.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your skills, Sultan.

Am i to believe aggressive negotiation will be at hand?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Yes, i see you have recently







> Nor are we dear Tsar. Nor are we.







> In Russia the woman kill you



Only the ones that manage to free themselves from the shackles. 



> Aggressive expansionist policies ftw?



That's your interpretation of my words, not mine.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> I look forward to seeing your skills, Sultan.
> 
> Am i to believe aggressive negotiation will be at hand?



Only time will tell...It might be best, for him I'd say, to avoid straying too far from home...


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Only the ones that manage to free themselves from the shackles.



Distasteful as usual 




> That's your interpretation of my words, not mine.



Come now Tsar, we all know the meaning of your words


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Distasteful as usual



Were you expecting anything else ? 



> Come now Tsar, we all know the meaning of your words



One would think so, but, alas, it seems you do not. 
My words may appear agressive, but my actions tell another tale. A tale of a fluffy bunny that harms no one. :33


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Were you expecting anything else ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So Russia has turned into a bunny


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> So Russia has turned into a bunny



How can we turn into something that we already were ? 

But, let me warn you, do not anger the bunny, for it will strike with a ferociousness unseen before by mere mortal eyes.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> How can we turn into something that we already were ?
> 
> But, let me warn you, do not anger the bunny, for it will strike with a ferociousness unseen before by mere mortal eyes.



Understand one thing Tsar. We will not tolerate threats. We would like to maintain a friendly union with you. 

But at least you have a good taste in films 

Lets hope yor watership doesnt go down


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

*R o f l c o p t e r - Russia*



_Defeat at hands of Japanese was crushing. Inflation and food prices are getting out of control. Riots broke out throughout Caucuses due to food shortages. Soldiers are unresponsive and are joing riots. Officers are glancing around ambitiously to do a military coups. Winter was especially severe. British are gaining in Central Asia. Morale is at all time low._

_Tsardom has hit rock bottom. tsar Nicholas wants no more. He wants peace. As long as the crown is in his head, he won't get it. He wants no more of the crown. Crown's powers are lessening and its enemies are increasing. He can't let his young son have the same fate. Knowing the answerm he offered the crown to his brother. His brother was no fool. He wants peace too. No one in Imperial family wants the crown. Nobody in Russia wants it but..._

_There was an young noble who was very charming and cunning. He was people's champion in the street. He was women's joy in the bed. But he was disgrace to his peers. His family disowned but let him remain a noble out of pittance. His peers hated his guts and plotted against him. His enemies rose. He was impoverished and slept in slums. He was laughed at and riducled. But he kept his head held high. He had a vision. Vision to transform Russia._

_He charmed the maid in household of Imperial family. Worked his way through various women () of the household until he coudl get a job. Tsar was impressed that a young noble was willing to work as a gardener. Tsar himself liked gardening and does it relieve stress. The young man told his tale to Tsar. With his talent with tongues, he convinced Imperial family that he was the victim (He was a victim btw but he was no innocent). He bacame tutor to Tsar's daughter, story tellor to the servants, religious teacher to Tsarina and personal assistant to the Tsar._

_With Tsar becaming increaingly spiteful at politics, Tsar delegated most of the task to this young noble. He became more and more powerful. Nobles who hated him now are in his mercy to even see the Tsar. High ranking governmetn officials seeked favor with him. Duma legislators who he supported grew powerful and in return he was constantly praised in Duma. Everyday he grew stronger while weakening his enemies._

_But Tsar no matter how little he wants to hear about politics can't escape. He had enough. On one fine cold morning, he walked into Duma which was convened in emergency due to food shortage. He had called out highest of all nobles in Russia. He proclaimed that he was going to abdicate and one of those nobles should take the crown. Duma was interested as they expected this to happen. Nobles also expected this but was unnerved. They don't want the crown. Crown is cursed . They want peace. They want to live. There just was an assasination attempt at Tsar yesterday._

_Seeing his oppurtunity, the young noble grasped it. In a lud voice from the back of the Duma, he lay out his credentials as he walked towards the tsar. He kneeled down before Tsar and told the Tsar that it was his destiny to take Russia towards glory._

_Tsar was shocked but pleased. Tsar liked this young nobleman's heart and guts. Duma was shocked but rejoiced. He was very powerful among masses. He treated them with respected compared to haughty nobles. It was unexpected but they loved it. Nobles were shocked and angry. Sure, the crown was cursed, they agreed but they hated him more._

_But Tsar made up his mind. He see hope in this young man. He already made preparation for coronation. He invited the Duma to walk with him to the chapel for crowning the new Tsar. Nobles tried to stop it but they were not heard. Peole joined the march. The young noble was carried on the shoulders of the popel. They loved him._

_With much fanfare, a new sun rose in Russia. Young noble was no more *Romolov Valdyrich* (he called himself *R o f l c o p t e r* for da lulz). He is from henceforth known as *Tsar Augustine Hasselhoff*._


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Understand one thing Tsar. We will not tolerate threats. We would like to maintain a friendly union with you.
> 
> But at least you have a good taste in films
> 
> Lets hope yor watership doesnt go down



Isn't saying that you don't tolerate threats a threat in and of itself. 


I do have good taste. 

My waterships don't go down, only belly up.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Isn't saying that you don't tolerate threats a threat in and of itself.



No Tsar. We in Britain do not hand out threats, we just drink tea 


Edit: @ Sarun.

LOL! Nice write-up. Tsar Hasselhoff


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

I had to add Augustine part just so that there some sence of serioueness.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> No Tsar. We in Britain do not hand out threats, we just drink tea
> 
> 
> Edit: @ Sarun.
> ...



Riiiight. Just drink tea. 
Who do you think you are talking to. 
I'm an ancestor of David Hasselhof ffs.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Riiiight. Just drink tea.
> Who do you think you are talking to.
> I'm an ancestor of David Hasselhof ffs.





So there is a person with German ancestry on the throne of Russia


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> So there is a person with German ancestry on the throne of Russia



No, there is a German actor with Russian ancestry.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> No, there is a German actor with Russian ancestry.



The irony 

Where will you advance my friend?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 10, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> The irony
> 
> Where will you advance my friend?



I'm not advancing anywhere. As I said, my actions tell a different tale opposed to my words.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

Germans regularly come to power in Russia.

New Tsar invented Hasselhoff because his favorite mistress was German and he thought he heard her say Hasselhoff or something and liked the word (he didn't knew German language.) And in future, junior branch of Hasselhoff family moved to Germany and hence came forth David Hasselhoff.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 10, 2011)

Just put your surfboard and whistle away and remember Tsar Hasselhoff, whilst we control the Oceans, we can reach anywhere


----------



## Sarun (Apr 10, 2011)

Whoever haven't send in actions (if there are any), please do so in next hour. Phases closes in about an hour.

I'm going out for dinner, so I'll be off NF for a while (hour or so).


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a bit of breather from my papers. But I have to go out once more in 15 minutes. But here is the result of Year 1.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Britain has 4 bases.
France has 6 bases.
Germany has 5 bases.
Italy has 4 bases.
Austria-Hungary has 4 bases.
Russia has 5 bases.
Turkey has 5 bases.

Norway is still unoccupied.. Though only Great Britain, Germany and Russia can get it in next turn.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 11, 2011)

Confused here lol


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 11, 2011)

MAL has taken Holland... the bastard.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

Please state what is confusing and I'll try my best. I'll explain it when I get back. Gotta go out right now.

This weeks is turning out to be a pain in a**.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to color-code guns and ships. my bad.

I'll repost new one after I come back.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> MAL has taken Holland... the bastard.



holland was supposed to be mine!

what is this treachary


hmm.. i see.

sajin supported MAL to take holland

well i have two armies, too!


----------



## Sajin (Apr 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> holland was supposed to be mine!
> 
> what is this treachary
> 
> ...



Not sure if serious. I couldn't theoretically support Holland


----------



## Sajin (Apr 11, 2011)

Btw how did aiyanah get to North Africa?


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Not sure if serious. I couldn't theoretically support Holland



i was supposed to take holland!

what happened?

unless it's a typo, cuz i suddenly have an extra army?[?]

or is that the UK army?


omg so confused


----------



## Chibason (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe Sarun made an error...I also don't understand how an Army has made it to North Africa...


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

lol north africa..

maybe it was a convoy?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i was supposed to take holland!
> 
> what happened?
> 
> ...



That is my army in Holland.

As i have 4 bases now.




aiyanah transported his army over.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> holland was supposed to be mine!
> 
> what is this treachary
> 
> ...



Sajin couldn't have helped MAL take Holland. 



Sajin said:


> Btw how did aiyanah get to North Africa?





Chiba said:


> Maybe Sarun made an error...I also don't understand how an Army has made it to North Africa...



I'm thinking that should be Tunesia...


----------



## Chibason (Apr 11, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> aiyanah transported his army over.



How the hell?? He should only have been able to reach Tunisia in one move...right?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 11, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Sajin couldn't have helped MAL take Holland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, probably. Especially since he has 4 bases now.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

ok
so like
if two people are going for a land
like UK and germany going for holland

what determines who gets the land?

cuz like, according to ya'll, france[the only near army there] couldn't have supported UK
so like, why did UK get the base? it should have bounced back!


----------



## MSAL (Apr 11, 2011)

Chiba said:


> How the hell?? He should only have been able to reach Tunisia in one move...right?



It shouldve been Tunisia, so its an honest mistake.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

it could have been a convoy to NA

im sure its possible. i think.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> ok
> so like
> if two people are going for a land
> like UK and germany going for holland
> ...



France just got there (Belgium) so, Sajin was in no position to support MAL.
As for the rest, well... you gotta ask Sarun about that.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 11, 2011)

No, because NA is in a different Sea, so it shouldnt be possible in one turn.

Btw, i took Holland, then defended Holland, thats why you bounced back.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

we can take AND defend/protect/attack all in the same move? O:

woah!


----------



## MSAL (Apr 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> we can take AND defend/protect/attack all in the same move? O:
> 
> woah!



No.

But the trandsportation of my troops to Holland is a move for the navy, not troops, so they still had a move available.

When i entered Holland that base was taken automatically, because i used my fleet to take it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> No.
> 
> But the trandsportation of my troops to Holland is a move for the navy, not troops, so they still had a move available.
> 
> When i entered Holland that base was taken automatically, because i used my fleet to take it.



you used a convoy?
that explains it! O:


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

UK Navy moved the Army through Convoy. Convoy acts as movement for Navy, not Army. It's in OP.
So, basically, Army is laready place there. Then UK Army defended Holland.

Germany Army attacked Hooland but since UK Army is already on defense, UK Army keeps Holland.

Basically, UK did 2 moves with 2 of its units.


Convoy is one of the most complicated parts of the game and any combo involving Convoy is complex and would seem be to counter-inutiative.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for explaining it MSAL, and to you, Sarun for the extra clarification.

As I mentioned before UK is quite the pro at this game it seems.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 11, 2011)

@Sarun- Will you be able to color code the Map for us later?

If its too hard I could try to help you. I think it would make planning a lot easier if the Map is accurate and easy to read.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

*@Chiba: I have about 45 minutes before I go out which is plenty of time to color code.*




> Sajin said:
> 
> 
> > Btw how did aiyanah get to North Africa?
> ...


 Italy Navy Convoy Army to Tunesia. It counts as Navy move. Army doesn't make any move in Convoy. It's in OP.

That leaves his Army with one move, so he chose to trek/move over to North Africa.

Convoys are bit tricky but very advantegeous if used. Army basically gets a free move by skipping a sea region and land territory.

If A, B and C are land territory. A is seperated from B and C by Sea named X.
There is a ship in X.
Ship in X can convoy Army in A over to B. This counts as move only for ship/navy.

Army can start all over from B. So, from B, it can move to C.



Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> It shouldve been Tunisia, so its an honest mistake.


Actually, I deliberated this with Italy.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

cool, convoy sounds fun!!!

there's a street called convoy here, lots of asian stuff, i love it

thats where i get my boba from!!


----------



## MSAL (Apr 11, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> you used a convoy?
> that explains it! O:



Correct. My fleet was in the North Sea, so in a position to move to either Norway or Holland during that turn.



Chiba said:


> Thanks for explaining it MSAL, and to you, Sarun for the extra clarification.










Chiba said:


> @Sarun- Will you be able to color code the Map for us later?
> 
> If its too hard I could try to help you. I think it would make planning a lot easier if the Map is accurate and easy to read.



I agree, it would be a bit easier to decipher, if possible.



sarun uchiha said:


> Actually, I deliberated this with Italy.



Fair enough. I was just under the impression Italy would move too Tunisia rather than NA, first.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 11, 2011)

@Sarun- I hate that I wasn't given that option as a choice when you explained my possible moves..

I mean couldn't I have convoyed my army down to greece and then had my army move up to Serbia?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 11, 2011)

aiyanah, what exactly is your army doing at Piemonte?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

Chiba said:


> @Sarun- I hate that I wasn't given that option as a choice when you explained my possible moves..
> 
> I mean couldn't I have convoyed my army down to greece and then had my army move up to Serbia?


 This is my fault. I myself didn't understand this until UK asked a doubt about Norway. I checked again.

If you want, I could redo it because as it has no affect any competitors (you didn't conquer anyone).

So rather than:


> Currently:
> Navy in Greece
> Army in Constinople
> Army in Bulgaria


 
You would be:


> Navy in Aegan Sea
> Army in Greece
> Army in Bulgaria


 
Agreed?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2011)

Sajin said:


> aiyanah, what exactly is your army doing at Piemonte?


holding station
a plan needs to always be dynamic


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

Better pic.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4K9811LaivA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MSAL (Apr 11, 2011)

Sarun, clarify one thing for me 

Are Azn and LB currently in a position to mutually support each other for an offensice on either Holland or Belgium?


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol lb isnt even touching Holland or Belgium so it would be impossible.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 11, 2011)

Making it my goal to do so now, out of spite.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 11, 2011)

This is only a question 

I wonder if as long as you support an adjacent attacking territory, its a legal move 

Well we need to clarify for future reference


----------



## Sarun (Apr 11, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Sarun, clarify one thing for me
> 
> Are Azn and LB currently in a position to mutually support each other for an offensice on either Holland or Belgium?


Holland need to touched by the attacking/support combo.




Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> This is only a question
> 
> I wonder if as long as you support an adjacent attacking territory, its a legal move
> 
> Well we need to clarify for future reference



When in attack, target should touched by the attackers.
When defending/holding, the defending territory needs to be touched by anyone support the defense.

Example:
You can't support Kiel's attacks on Holland if you just touched Kiel but not Holland.
But you can support Kiel when Kiel attacks Holland if you touch Holland. You don't even need to touch Kiel. It could be like attacks from side and support (implied to supply the main attack) of the attacks coming from other side.


(If I am wronf on this rules, let's just keep it for consistency sake.)


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 12, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Making it my goal to do so now, out of spite.



i can help you with that


----------



## Sarun (Apr 12, 2011)

making a correction in the map:




*Results and map of Building Phase in my next post.*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 12, 2011)

*map coming soon!*


*New territories in Bold.*


Build after Year 1:

Great Britain:-
Navy in North Sea
Navy in English Channel
Army in Holland
*Army in London*


France:-
Navy in Portugal
Army in Marseilles
Army in Belgium
*Navy in Brest*
*Army in Paris*
*Army in Marseilles*


Germany:-
Navy in Sweden
Army in Munich
Army in Ruhr
*Army in Kiel*
*Navy in Denmark*


Italy:-
Navy in Tyrhennian Sean
Army in North Africa
Army in Piedmont
*Army in Venetia*


Austria-Hungary:-
Navy in Albania
Army in Serbia
Army in Tyrolia
*Navy in Trieste*


Russia:-
Navy in North Coast of St. Petersburg
Navy in Rumania
Army in Ukraine
Army in Warsaw
*Army in Moscow*


Turkey:-
Navy in Aegean Sea
Army in Bulgaria
Army in Greece
*Army in Smyrna*
*Army in Constantinople*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 12, 2011)

*I haven't moved any piece yet, this is Year 2 star map:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MSAL (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol!

It appears i made a calcuated mistake and am now beaten.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 13, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Lol!
> 
> It appears i made a calcuated mistake and am now beaten.



Is that so? I don't see it


----------



## MSAL (Apr 13, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Is that so? I don't see it



Sadly, Britain is now surrounded by potential hostiles


----------



## Chibason (Apr 13, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Sadly, Britain is now surrounded by potential hostiles



Hmm, what strategy is this? I call BS, sir

..as if you haven't cozied up to nearly every nation


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 13, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Sadly, Britain is now surrounded by potential hostiles



Don't worry bro!! I got your back!


----------



## MSAL (Apr 13, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Hmm, what strategy is this? I call BS, sir
> 
> ..as if you haven't cozied up to nearly every nation




Why i am offended, sir 


What would make the sultan of Turkey think such a thing 



AznKuchikiChick said:


> Don't worry bro!! I got your back!



Why Thank you Germany. I dont know what you want by saying that, but we appreciate your offer


----------



## Chibason (Apr 13, 2011)

Perhaps, I'm wrong...

All I know is that shits about to get real and yet ther are still no open negotiations. 

@aiy-do you plan on responding to me?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, who's negotiating:


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Sending in my actions soon enough.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 13, 2011)

Sarun, when are you going to update the map?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll send my actions a bit later today. Sorry


----------



## Chibason (Apr 13, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Sarun, when are you going to update the map?



I think she said 7 eastern time, which is 6 hours from now, the phase would end.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 13, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I think she said 7 eastern time, which is 6 hours from now, the phase would end.



No, the map hasnt been updated from the last phase, only the positions of the new "pieces".


----------



## Sarun (Apr 13, 2011)

There is no updating other putting new piece in building phase. once i get all the orders for Spring, i'll show the new map.


btw, do i really have to get a set with less anime girls to remove notion that i'm a girl.

no, the username is not changing.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess im a little confused


----------



## Chibason (Apr 13, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> There is no updating other putting new piece in building phase. once i get all the orders for Spring, i'll show the new map.
> 
> 
> btw, do i really have to get a set with less anime girls to remove notion that i'm a girl.
> ...



@Sarun- lol im always amused by the way people, including myself, tend  to assume that a user is either male or female . I guess its usually based on sets or e-personalities...sometimes user name


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

this should be an interesting phase


----------



## Sarun (Apr 13, 2011)

*Major Incident:*
*Austria-Hungary manages to starve off Turkish invasion of Serbia lead by Turkish units in Bulgaria with support of Turkish units in Greece. Austrian Navy in Albania cut of Greeks and Bulgaria faced 1 on 1 battle against Serbians.*

*Major, Major Incident:*
*English Army in Holland is destroyed thanks to attack by Germany Army from Ruhr which now occupies Holland. German Army of Ruhr was uspported by German Army of Kiel and French Army of Belgium.*

*Another Major Incident:*
*Royal Navy (Britain) in English Channel failed to convoy London Army onto Picardy as French Fleet from Brest attacked it. Status Quo remained. Navy Breset in Brest. English Naval Command in English Channel and London Army stranded in Bristish Isles.*

*Last but not least:*
*Norway continued to remain free country. English North Sea vs German Swedish Fleet. German attack was bounced back to Sweden bu English North Sea fleet has to move to Norwegian Sea as Danish Navy attacked North Sea.*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm not even in there. 
You all fear me, don't you.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Another Major Incident:*
> *Royal Navy (Britain) in English Channel failed to convoy London Army onto Picardy as French Fleet from Brest attacked it. Status Quo remained.*



Just as planned


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

Tut tut tut. I expected better, Chibason.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 13, 2011)

Map (Norway is still free but AzN has advantage now):


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

italy remains untouched


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

If you wanted a partnership, Chibason, all you had to do was ask.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> italy remains untouched



It may easily be touched next phase from the looks of it though  Serves you right, you obviously tried to find an opening in my perfect defense


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

this will be the birth of a new empire
join me or crumble


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> this will be the birth of a new empire
> join me or crumble



Big words for someone who could loose if certain people moved to certain spots. Hell, you'd be out of the game in a few turns.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 13, 2011)

Dat Germany


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> this will be the birth of a new empire
> join me or crumble



There can only be one Emperor 

My background still isn't finished, btw, and I think so are a couple of others.



AznKuchikiChick said:


> Dat Germany



Couldn't be possible without France


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm correct in believing Turkey's assault on Austria-Hungary failed?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 13, 2011)

Turkey attempted 2 on 1 Serbia but became 1 on 1 when Albania attacked Greece. In the end 2 on 2 cancelled each other out.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 13, 2011)

So no new territory was gained by either side.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Big words for someone who could loose if certain people moved to certain spots. Hell, you'd be out of the game in a few turns.


silly rofl, everything has been accounted for


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> silly rofl, everything has been accounted for



I see. 
Information get.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 13, 2011)

Dat France


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> I see.
> Information get.


you are a low-tier threat as is
i'll deal with you last


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you are a low-tier threat as is
> i'll deal with you last



I am a god tier threat, amirite?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 13, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you are a low-tier threat as is
> i'll deal with you last



Low-tier threat. Such insolence. 
I'll be waiting for you then.
Come at me, fodder.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

you'll be dead before i reach you
silly rofl-kun 



Sajin said:


> I am a god tier threat, amirite?


only because you had spain and portugal so close by


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 13, 2011)

I will be the one to stand in the heavens.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 13, 2011)

*More Info:-*

*Italy:*
*Italy's attack on Marseilles failed to support by French forces in Marseilles.*
*Venetia had to remain in its location due to failed Piedmont attack on Marseilles.*
*Italy's North African units went back to Tunisia.*
*Italy's fleet (Tyrhennain Sea) moved to Gulf of Lyon.*

*Austria:*
*Austria through its Tyrolia Army helped in defense of Piedmont.*
*Trieste defended itself.*
*Albania relieved Serbia by attacking Greece.*
*Serbia fought and held onto its territory against Bulgaria*

*Turkey:*
*Aegean Sea fleet moved to Ionian Sea.*
*Greeks lost the ability to support Bulgarians thanks to ZAAlbanian Navy.*
*Bulgaria was bounced back to Bulgaria.*
*Constantinople wasn't able to move to Bulgaria due to Bulgarian forced being pushed back to Bulgaria.*
*Smyrna held its territory.*

*Russia:*
*All is quiet in St. Petersburg and Russian fleet held itself in North Port there.*
*Moscow supported defense of St. Petersburg even though an attack was very unlikely and quite impossible in St. Petersburg*
*Warsaw captured Austrian territory of Galicia*
*Ukraine moved to Rumania which was vacated by a Russian fleet*
*Russian fleet in Rumania moved to Black Sea*

*Germany:*
*Army Ruhr captured and now occupies Holland with help of Kiel and Belgium*
*Kiel supported well*
*Munich held*
*Navy in Sweden failed to capture Norway but so did British*
*Navy in Denmark took advantage of British distraction in Norway and forced British fleet there to bounce North*

*French:*
*Navy in Portugal back to Mid-Atlantic*
*Spanish Contigent supports defense of Marseilles*
*Marseilles reciprocates the help back to Spain*
*New Army in Paris moves Northwards to Picardy*
*Belgium helps Germans to capture Holland from British*
*Brest averts British invasion of Picardy by attacking English command in English Channel*

*Britain:*
*Nightmare for UK as it completely loses it Army in Low Country of Holland*
*English Channel Command fails to convoy London Army as French fleet from Brest kept it occupied*
*London Army stranded in London*
*North Sea Fleet fails to capture Norway due to bouncing off with German Swedish Fleet and fails to keep North Sea due to attack by Danish Fleet of Germans*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

the madness is just beginning


----------



## Sajin (Apr 13, 2011)

Lmao, aiyanah attacked Marseilles? 

You basically let your hostile intentions be known to me without achieving any beneficial result, what kind of tactic is that. Smh aiyanah


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 13, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Lmao, aiyanah attacked Marseilles?
> 
> You basically let your hostile intentions be known to me without achieving any beneficial result, what kind of tactic is that. Smh aiyanah


this take over cannot be stopped
abandon your arrogance, you've over extended yourself


----------



## Sajin (Apr 14, 2011)

You can literally do nothing against me on the south though, which is why I find it amusing


----------



## Chibason (Apr 14, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm correct in believing Turkey's assault on Austria-Hungary failed?



Yeah it did, but Russia didn't. I underestimated you, LBizzy. I thought that was going to be easy...I wonder what will happen next move?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol!

What utter betrayal and at the same time utter idiocy by Germany 


@ Chibbers, i told you i was in trouble.

@ROFL, did i not tell you Germany would betray me 


@ Sajin.

There was no perfect defence, you wouldve been annhilated by me if Germany had've used common sense and pursued the plan with me.



Well the truth is, i forsaw all of these moves but Germany moving into the North sea, which did take me by surprise, so kudos to azn.

Although i knew she asnt to be trusted when i intuitively moved into Holland. So im not at the slightest bit surprised by this betrayal as early and naive and it is 

@Sajin.

I also saw through your plan, so it was'nt ust as planned lol

I even told Sarun where you would move your pieces and that youd double the fleet in Brest to put me into disadvantage.


Well im gonna be busy soon, so Britain will admit defeat here and reveal her plan to the world, for that round.


My plan was my army in Holland and the Ruhr army to pincer attack Belgium. At the same time i had a feeling Paris would intervene in its defence, and make it a stalemate, thus my intention was to risk a convoy into Picardy to attack Paris, thus nullifying the help and allowing Belgium to be taken. 

Then the German army from Munich as to march into Burgundy, thus leaving Paris open to another envelopment move.


Italy invading Marseiles was not a stupid attack Sajin in fact it was just as planned. That was a diversionary attack to keep the inevitable force on marseilles pinned down in the south until it could be enveloped, by moving his navy up and a further force from North.


If the convoy failed, then at the very least it would be a stalemate until Germany could bring it force into play and open a port of attack fo me, to enter the capital, which would prob be another turn.

Germany i wont lie, i intended to occupy Norway and Pincer Sweden at some point, followed by Denmark, allowing me to drive into Germany from the flank.


So as you can see, i expected all but one move, but i had to take the gamble otherwise id be in trouble anyway at that point.

Good betrayal though Azn, but i honestly think you did it too early. France and Germany are now major threats, but will have to fight each other soon enough 

Btw Azn, im certainly no idiot, there is no way i expected you to follow me and listen to all my moves, it was way too easy. When you moved the army unit into Kiel, i knew i was fucked. I couldve defended Holland, but it wouldnt have mattered anyway, i still would have lost it, being bottled like an insect 

Truth is i shouldve gone with my initial instincts and plan of forgoing any foothold in the low counties and going straight for the Balkans from the start. That was a bad miscalculation from me and in hindsight im very very annoyed with myself for that mistake, so in the end my plan on a small term alliance without backing myself up with force was my defeat. Not like me, you live and learn, Smh 

The key to this game is short term alliances whilst you build, but it looks like i was the slightly naive one in the end.

Gamble was mine, it failed.



Come at me bros 


Edit: Excellent defence of your territory from the south LB, as expected of you. I wouldve liked to test my mettle against you maybe even join with you at some point for a while.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 14, 2011)

I only said "perfect defense" because aiyanah could do nothing to me. Obviously I wouldn't be able to fight back against  two countries at once.

Your downfall was trying to make me and Azn fight each other for Belgium. Also, this isn't really idiotic by the Germans to side with me seeing as they already pretty much claimed two new supply centers.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 14, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Lol!
> 
> What utter betrayal and at the same time utter idiocy by Germany
> 
> ...


Since when where you under the impression that defeat was yours to declare?
You've lost since the very beginning.
Either way,
cool story bro


Sajin said:


> I only said "perfect defense" because aiyanah could do nothing to me. Obviously I wouldn't be able to fight back against  two countries at once.
> 
> Your downfall was trying to make me and Azn fight each other for Belgium. Also, this isn't really idiotic by the Germans to side with me seeing as they already pretty much claimed two new supply centers.


This


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2011)

ZEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
the betrayal is strong here


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 14, 2011)

rofl is out of all the loops, all of them


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 14, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> rofl is out of all the loops, all of them



Perhaps I am, aiy. Perhaps not. 
But you have nothing to worry about tho. :33
Cause


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 14, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Yeah it did, but Russia didn't. I underestimated you, LBizzy. I thought that was going to be easy...I wonder what will happen next move?





Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Edit: Excellent defence of your territory from the south LB, as expected of you. I wouldve liked to test my mettle against you maybe even join with you at some point for a while.



I warned you both I'd be watching and calculating. You didn't heed the warning, and attacked anyway. I'm willing to forgive if your forces retreat away from my area, and perhaps even assist you as needed.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol!

The sad thing is, both Germany and France will still lose this game 

And i will be the architect of it


----------



## Sajin (Apr 14, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Lol!
> 
> The sad thing is, both Germany and France will still lose this game
> 
> And i will be the architect of it



We'll see about that, MSAL. Your defeat is certain though, this much I can say for sure 

Or at least I hope so


----------



## Sarun (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm traveling today so all PM's would be answered in 12 hours or more. Gotta get home from campus. Sorry.



*Therfore, I extend all times for now.

*Just reached home a bit earlier. Traveling for most of today. Will get   tomorrow and show u all the map. I apologize for the delays. I atleast   hope this break would enable me to be up to date with stuff.


*Edit: Everyone send in their actions but I hope some read my PM's as there needs to be corrections that have to be made.*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 16, 2011)

Map at end of Year 2:-



*Actions:-
*


> Diplomacy
> 
> Great   Britain (MSAL):-
> Navy Norwegian Sea to North Atlantic
> ...


*What happened:-

Great Britain
British are on retreat now.
Facing two French forces, English Command at English Channel retreats to Irish Sea.
With little chance to capture Norway, Grand Norwegian Sea Fleet concedes Battle for Norway to Germans and moves over to North Atlantic.
Looking for safer location, London 4th Army moves over to York.


France
French are in firm control of Western European affairs.
Mid-Atlantic Fleet became French Command at English Channel after capturing the sea region with help of Navy from Brest as English Command fled to Irish Sea.
Navy from Brest ultimately didn't need to support Mid-Atlantic with British retreat but French didn't knew the retreat.
Walloon Division in French protected Picardy.
Calais Cavalry led Force of Picardy protects Belgium.
Iberian Army of French protected Marseilles but was forced in 1 on 1 standoff against Italian's Roman Navy of Gulf of Lyon.
Occidental Army of Marseilles protects Spain but was forced into 1 on 1 standoff against Pope's Army from Piedmont.


Germany
Germans had great season and are climbing in power scale.
Scandinavian Iron boats of Germans capture Norway with help of North Sea U-Boats as English conceded the battle for territory.
North Sea U-Boats like the French Navy from Brest had no need to support its Naval compatriots but like French, Germans had no idea of English wild card in the plan.
Prussian Army of Munich successfully defended against Austria's Hapsburg Army of Tyrolia.
Low Country Infantry of Germans in Holland holds.
Bavarian Army of Ruhr holds.


Italy
Italy is trying earnest to supplant French dominance in South West Europe.
Pope's Army of Piedmont unsuccessfully tried to take over Marseilles.
Roman Navy of Gulf of Lyon wasn't successful against Frace's Iberian Army.
North African Desert Troopers troops to North Africa from Tunisia.


Austria-Hungary
Hapsburg unsuccessfully tried to take over Munich.
Yugoslavian Navy of Trieste sit idle (holds) in the port.
Balkan Navy of Albania abandons Albania in face invasion of Turks' Spartan Army of Greece which was supported by Turks' Athenian Fleet of Ionian Sea but took over Greece from Turks.
Slavic Army of Serbia was annihilated by Byzantine Army of Bulgaria who was supported by Russian Cossacks of Rumania.


Russia
Russia looks over at European theater wondering and pondering for his destiny there.
Arctic Fleet in North Coast of St. Petersburg took early Winter Break (holds).
Tsarist Army in Moscow followed the behavior of Arctic Fleet (holds).
Polish Army of Galicia moves to Austria's Budapest.
Crimean Fleet of Black Sea holds.
Cossacks of Rumania supports Turks' Byzantine Army's attack on Austrian held Serbia which saw annihilation of Austria's Slavic Army of Serbia.


Turkey
Good news but also a fatal error (just exaggeration, bad news) for Turks.
Istanbul Army of Constantinople holds.
Hittite Army of Smyrna holds.
Byzantine Army of Bulgaria annihilates Austria's Slavic Army of Serbia with help of Russia's Cossacks of Rumania and takes over Serbia.
Spartan Army of Greece capture of Albania with support of Athenian Fleet of Ionian Sea proves costly as Austria's Balkan Fleet of Albania captures Greece.
Athenian Fleet would have wished that it led capture of Albania with Spartan support as Turks lost Greece.
*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 16, 2011)

Italy makes me lol hard every turn.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 16, 2011)

*Building Phase:

Great Britain has 3 Supply Centers and 3 pieces.


France has 6 Supply Centers and 6 pieces.


Germany has 7 Supply Centers and 5 pieces.
Please pick any of the combo:
*


> 2 Armies
> 1 Army and 1 Navy
> 2 Navies


*You can put both Armies and Navies in any of the following two: Berlin, Denmark and Sweden.


Italy has 4 Supply Centers and 4 pieces.


Austria-Hungary has 3 Supply Centers and 3 pieces (it was 4 but 1 was destroyed by Turks with help of Russians).


Russians has 6 Supply Centers and 5 pieces.
Please pick any of the following combo:
*


> 1 Army
> 1 Navy


*If Russians chose Army, it can put the Army in either Warsaw or Stevastopol but if Russians chose Navy, it have to placed in Stevastopol.


Turkey has 5 Supply Center and 5 pieces.



There are no more free Supply Center and all playable land territories are taken. Now continue fight amongst yourself to get that 18 Supply Centers.
*


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry,  didn't understand what half of those words meant


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol Greece.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 17, 2011)

God dammit, LB


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 17, 2011)

What?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 17, 2011)

*Year 3, Spring
Negotiation Phase

Ends 4 PM US EST, Sunday, April 17, 2011
Ends 2 PM US Pacific, Sunday, April 17, 2011
Ends 8 PM GMT, Sunday, April 17, 2011


Sorry for short notices.
*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 18, 2011)

*What happened in Year 2, Fall:

*
*Spoiler*: __ 




*
UK
- Army in York unsuccessfully tried to defend Edinburgh indirectly from enemies by moving into there but German convoy of French Army stopped that along with fact Army in York was attacked by French Army in London eliminating this English Army..
- Navy Irish Sea tried to stop French Convoy to London but another French Navy support the Convoy.
- North Atlantic moved over to unguarded French Mid-Atlantic sea.
***** UK eliminated (along with York Army destroyed) as French captured all 3 of its Supply Centers.


France
* What a Round for France!
- Navy English Channel Convoy Army Picardy to London.
- Navy Brest supported the Convoy by English Channel thus making English Navy of Irish Sea's attempt to stop the Convoy futile.
- Army Picardy becomes Army London and attacks York.
- Germans Convoy Army Belgium to Edinburgh making it Army Edinburgh and then becoming Army Liverpool by moving to Liverpool.
- Army Spain protects Marseilles successfully against attacks of Italian Gulf of Lyon Navy and Piedmont Army.
- Army Marseilles intended to support defense of Spain but was forced to defend by attacks of Navy Gulf of Lyon and Army Piedmont and held them off with Army Spain's help.


Germany
* Germans mainly reciprocated the help they received from French earlier.
- Navy North Sea Convoy French Army Belgium to Edinburgh.
- Navy Norway moves to Norwegian Sea.
- Navy Sweden holds.
- Army Denmark holds.
- Army Holland holds.
- Army Kiel holds.
- Army Munich holds.


Italy
* Italy continues its attempts to unseat France in Western Mediterranean.
- Navy Gulf Lyon with help of Army Piedmont attacked Marseilles but Marseilles had help from Army Spain.
- Army Piedmont helped Navy Gulf of Lyon to attack Marseilles but Marseilles had help from Army Spain.
- Army Venetia holds.
- Army North Africa holds.


Austria-Hungary
* Austrians on verge of elimination from game as there are down to 1 Supply Center (Vienna).
- Navy Greece gives up Greek Supply Center to Turks by moving to Ionian Sea (swapping Greece with Turkish fleet there).
- Navy Trieste pushed onto unclaimed Adriatic Sea by Army Serbia of Turks with support of Army Albania for Turks and Russian Army Budapest.
- Army Tyrolia unsuccessfully tried to capture Munich.


Russia
* Russia is playing conservatively.
- Navy North Coast St. Petersburg holds.
- Army Moscow supports defense of North Coast of St. Petersburg despite impossibility of an attack at the area at this point of the game in how other countries are positioned.
- Army Warsaw moves to Galicia.
- Army Budapest supports Turkish annexation of Austrian territory Trieste.
- Army Rumania holds.
- Navy Black Sea holds.


Turkey
* Turks seemed to have enough of Austrian Empress games.
- Army Serbia attacks Trieste with support of Turkish Army Albania and Russian Army Budapest.
- Army Albania provides Turkish support to Turkish invasion of Trieste.
- Navy Ionian Sea took advantage of Austrian miscalculation and took over Greece.
- Army Constantinople holds.
Army Smyrna holds.*






Year 3 Map:




*Building next.
UK eliminated.
*


----------



## Chibason (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow UK was defeated by a French/German tag team...I wonder where that leaves Italy's allegiance...


----------



## Sajin (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol, Italy.  aiyanah would do Mussolini proud.

A relevant joke -

The German army HQ receives news that Mussolini?s Italy has joined the war. 
?We?ll have to put up 10 divisions to counter him!? says one general. 
?No, he?s on our side,? says another. 
?Oh, in that case we?ll need 20 divisions."


----------



## Sarun (Apr 18, 2011)

*Building:

UK are out.

France has 9 Supply Centers and 6 pieces. Build 3 pieces.
Can put Armies in Edinburgh, Liverpool, London, Paris and Portugal.
Can put Navies in Edinburgh, Liverpool, London and Portugal.

Germany has 7 Supply Center and 7 pieces.

Italy has 4 Supply Centers and 4 pieces.

Austria has 1 Supply Center and 3 pieces. DESTROY 2 PIECES.
Choose 2 of the following to be destroyed: Army Tyrolia, Navy Adriatic Sea and Navy Ionian Sea.

Russia has 6 Supply Centers and 6 pieces.

Turkey has 7 Supply Center and 5 pieces. Build 2 pieces.
Can put Army in Ankara, Bulgaria and Serbia.
Can put Navy in Bulgaria (specify the coast - East or South) or Ankara.
*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2011)

bleh armies shouldn't be able to defend against navies


----------



## Sarun (Apr 18, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> bleh armies shouldn't be able to defend against navies


they can if the fight is in land.


though next time/game (which won't be in awhile), i guess lasers and canons would be added.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 18, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> bleh armies shouldn't be able to defend against navies



...Shouldn't it be the other way around? 

Certainly makes more sense for me for inland battles.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 18, 2011)

Sajin, LB and Chiba should commence their building/destruction.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2011)

i am bombing your shores


----------



## Sajin (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll do it a bit later, sarun 

Keep doing it aiyanah, maybe in 50 phases you'll manage to win a battle somehow.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 18, 2011)

I once played nuclear Diplomacy version in the class. Each team got a nuclear bomb. Game was a massive standoff. Neutered the good players while all of us were not want to get nuked (nuked = eliminated). MAD situation.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 18, 2011)

Lol!

I figured something like that would happen.

Tag teamed like this all the way through i didnt really have a chance unfortunately, or to show what i could do.

Well done to both Franch and Germany for eliminating me.

GL with the rest of the game.


Edit: aiyanah, i sent ou an excplicit PM, telling you what you do to stop the stalemate and you didnt listen


----------



## Chibason (Apr 18, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Sajin, LB and Chiba should commence their building/destruction.



I will be home in about 3 1/2 hours. I'll start building then. 

@MSAL-Gg bro


----------



## MSAL (Apr 18, 2011)

Chiba said:


> @MSAL-Gg bro



Lol!

Not really, i got gangraped all the way through.

Thanks for the curtesy though


----------



## Sarun (Apr 18, 2011)

*LB is hanging by a thread. She is already not occupying Vienna (her Supply Center).*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 18, 2011)

UK got eliminated. 
Damned French and German pigs.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 18, 2011)

You guys won't eliminate me, will you? If I make a comeback, I could be a valuable ally. I believe I made some alliances later; what happened to them?


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 18, 2011)

wow.. i didn't know UK would get eliminated! D:
hehehe





Sajin said:


> A relevant joke -
> 
> The German army HQ receives news that Mussolini?s Italy has joined the war.
> ?We?ll have to put up 10 divisions to counter him!? says one general.
> ...



LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2011)

*Time for Fall season.

*
*Spoiler*: __ 










*I should have had co-mods.*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 20, 2011)

Isn't LB eliminated?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2011)

That was Spring season. If she doesn't have a base (it should be in her original territory), she would be eliminated after fall.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 20, 2011)

You sound so eager to get rid of me, Sajin.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 20, 2011)

Please send me ur new actions as soon as possible.

LB have to capture either Vienna or Trieste with her Army Tyrolia (definitely need help to do that).


*Edit: Return of Character intros. I did one for Aiyanah (Pope), Rofl (Tsar), MSAL (Chancellor of Exchequer) and Chiba (Sultan with his harem).

Next is LB (mainly because I feel she is at perilious point in the game). Probably would incorporate bits of Azula, Tsunade and Hancock (she stated these in a Mafia FC thread as her fav, I believe).
*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 20, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You sound so eager to get rid of me, Sajin.



Because you would completely ruins my plans if left alive, true story. 

Whatever, I don't associate myself with weaklings


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, you're right, sarun. Azula's my absolute favourite out of them, just so you know.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2011)

*LegendaryBeauty - Austria-Hungary*

​_
There lies a fiery kingdom in the middle of Europa. Rose from Swiss hills, transplanted to Austrian plains, this dynasty came to possess one of the most volatile Empire within the Continent. The Empire is none other than Austria and the family, the Hausbergs.

Now lets go back what happened a decade ago (10 years ago). The Emperor of Austria, Sigismond VII who had usurped the throne from his elder brother Irvine just few years earlier. The war left him many wounds and he knew won't live much more. He despised his heir and his son, Archduke of Vienna Fredrick. Fredrick was ambitious Prince who his detractors claimed had very liberal thoughts. He apparently threatened the old order. He created lot of enemies and many pretenders to throne rose up. It was assumed after Sigismond, the empire will descend into flames.

But Sigismond was not willing to see what he clutched from brother (the rightful Emperor) go to waste. For he knew someone that he considers worthy to succeed him. It was his very own daughter, *Imperial Princess, Duchess of Tyrolia, Maria Theresa*. She was a *Legendary Beauty* in appearance.

Maria Theresa was few years younger than Fredrick but much more politically skilled. She was thorn on Fredrick's side for years. She believed her mother (she went missing years ago when her father in law died implicitly implicating herself to be involved in latter's death) didn't like her and prefered Fredrick over her. She was unrivaled in her knowledge of medicine and poison. Her enemies associate her with witchcraft but they won't speak for long. She had few enemies (the once that lives are either maimed or too weak to be bothered) She impressed many a nobles with her wits and had spies at every nook and corner. The Emperor left the running of the city to her (much to her brothers' chagrin). But, there is one problem....

Woman can't inherit the throne according to custom. Nobles prefer what they Fredrick in the throne as it is very well known that he has enemies. But Maria Theresa would not relent.

She concocted a plan in which she implicated that Fredrick is involved to usurp the throne. The plot was not revealed to public but the gist of it was the Constable of Vienna who was shown to be siding with townsfolk against Imperial troops received a letter (forged in Fredrick's handwriting) asking for support in assassination of the Emperor. In realty, the feud between Constable and Imperial troops were just a show to ensure that there is someone to control commoners from revolting. Constable is said to be very close the Imperial Princess.

And Emperor knew about this. He gave his silent approval to it. Crown Prince tried in vain to prove his innocence. He challenged the Constable to Agni Kai (I just had to nick this from Avatar). Agni Kai is place where Royalty and Nobility of Hausberg Empire decide their feuds to ensure no outright civil wars break out. Emperor incensed and wanting to get rid of Fredrick's rightful claim to the throne announced Fredrick's challenge against Constable same as challenge to his authority. He ordered Fredrick to face him, the Emperor. And Emperor put his own crown the line.

Fredrick refused to fight his father. But the Emperor has qualms on inflicting pain on his son. He scarred right side of Fredrick's face and banished him from the Empire. He was only allowed to return if he capture the impenetrable Munich.

Munich was the most fortified base of Germans. It was protected by the 8 tailed beast. Hausberg ancestor Sinju Hausberg, Archduke of Vienna gave the beast to his friend E, Duke of Bavaria to cement their friendship and as gesture to keep balance of power. Vienna (late Austrian Empire) retained 9 tailed beast but it went missing 200 years. It was rumored the Avatar Noble family of Galicia froze it and hid it somewhere.

Over the years, Vienna and Bavaria grew apart. Vienna grew into an Empire but Bavaria's failures in gaining an Empire made it spiteful but very self-conscious, self-protective and closed off. The schism finally cemented about 200 years ago (around time 9 tailed beast went missing sparking conspiracy theory between two incidents) when Bavaria decide to join the rival of Austrians, the German Empire.

Archduke Irvine's failure to capture Munich under his father (who was also father of Emperor Sigismond) Emperor Charles V was the main justification given by Sigismond to his claiming of the throne. Despite his failure, Archduke Irvine was the 1st person in history to penetrate the outer walls of impenetrable City of Munich. He would have won if he didn't stop the siege. Irvine was emotionally devastated by death of his son, Duke of Trieste, Sirius who was 2nd in command under Irvine in that battle. Irvine was a prodigy and one of the best military commanders in the history of the Hausberg Empire.

To ensure that Maria Theresa gets support to become the official heir, she has to achieve something that is unachievable. That is to conquer Munich, the Impenetrable City. Emperor Sigismond has commissioned his military scientists and researchers to find best weapons to tear down Munich's walls and when they produced results, he presented them to his daughter. In contrast, Fredrick was given no men, supplies or weapons to achieve the same task. Everybody within Vienna was forbidden to help him. Defeated, he tried to enlist the help of his uncle, the rightful claimant to throne, to his cause. His uncle sympathetic to his nephew agreed to help but knew it was to no avail.

Maria Theresa rejected weapon and men that her father provided her. She felt that Munich has to be conquered from within rather than through battle. She and two of her maidens infiltrated Munich as agent of Hungary. Hungary was a territory under Hausberg control. It was well known that they are trying to send agents to enemies of Austrian Empire.

With her charisma, she managed to charm the entire court of Duke of Munich. She gained influence with key segments that held up Duke's rule. She managed to get Duchy's private police (Deux Xin), who controlled 8 tailed beast under her control. With that she made her move.

In a swift move, she and Deux Xin overthrew Duke's rule. Duke Ertie Kieng had to flee to Silesia. She carefully destroyed all opposition to her rule in Munich within days. She removed top officers in Deux Xin that could threaten her power through careful maneuvering. She came to directly control the 8 tailed beast under her own power. With a week, Austrian troops entered the city with through open gates meeting no opposition.

Emperor annexed Munich to Austria and immediately proclaimed her heir to his throne and Archduchess of Munich. But Emperor was not satisfied. He became more involved into prophecy as his life nears its end due to injuries. A soothsayer once said to him while he was parading through streets of Vienna that a child of Destiny would rise and topple him and his legacy. The child of destiny would also discover and take control of 9 tailed beast. But he disregarded this prophecy believing 9 tailed beast to permenantly lost to history.

The child of Destiny was none other than a orphan, peasant boy from Bohemia. In his childhood, Irvine took him under his care after seeing his brilliance in the street. Irvine named him Audolphus. Sigismund despised the peasant boy Audolphus and was constantly revolted by his antics. When Fredrick joined Irvine is his quest to capture Munich and regain his honor, he and Audolphus became rivals. They sparred aggressively in the beginning but developed into respectful rivals over time.

Duke Ertie Kieng, deposed ruler of Munich came to Irvine for his help after his fellow Germans demanded too much compensation for help. Irvine was constantly looking for means to help Fredrick but he lacked means. Fredrick was incensed that his sister managed to beat him to Munich and wanted revenge. He forced Irvine to teach him chidori (a lightning jutsu) but couldn't learn it. But Irvine taught him to counter Raikiri (similar to chidori but used by his sister).

Fredrick immediately agreed to help Duke Ertie Kieng. Irvine reluctantly agreed. Audolphus was simply looking for a battle so he didn't care either way. Duke had his agents within the Duchy but they are outside Munich (with Maria controls with iron hand). Audolphus managed to hire mercenaries from Switzerland, Sweden, France, Italy and other German Duchies. German Emperor send a sizable number troops free of charge as he wanted to recapture Bavaria back to his Empire. But he asked Duke Ertie Kieng to attack Vienna too.

Hearing preparation against her rule, Maria started mobilizing for defense of Munich. Her father promised to help her and she grew worried as he didn't show up for weeks and her enemies are coming closer to Munich. Irvine was proclaimed Supreme Commander to take back Munich for Duke Ertie Kieng. Fredrick and Duke himself went along with Irvine to Munich. Audolphus was instructed to attack Vienna along Galicia.

On his way, Audolphus came across a mysterious hill. He came across a cave in the hill. In there, he found frozen 9 tailed beast. He felt innate connection to it and spoke to its heart. He freed the beast and and befriended it. The 9-tailed beast joined Audolphus' Army.

Sigismund decide to make his move. He himself along with large armed forces made their way to Munich to help his daughter. Alas, Audolphus interrupted their march to Munich. Though they outnumber Audolphus' force, Audolphus had 9-tailed beast with him. Sigismund knew it was his end. He froze and his Army panicked at his demeanor. Audolphus with 9-tailed beast and his Army routed Austrian Imperial Army. Sigismund woke up from his trance and decide to go out in blaze of glory. He challenged the child of destiny in one on one battle. He lost after epic fight.

Back in the Munich, Maria didn't hear about her father. She was getting increasingly worried. She controlled 8 tailed beast but there is so much that beast can do before her enemies subdue it. Deux Xin never fully under her control. They were taken in by her charisma but the more patriotic ones among them never liked to subject themselves to an Austrian much less to a female one.

One of her Maria's maiden, Mary was fiancee of Fredrick. Mary loved Fredrick but she was loyal to Maria. Maria trusted Mary but her fathers absence (who is dead by now) made more paranoid. She began to nealy question Mary's loyalty but manages to keep it under control.

Irvine's forces sieged Munich's wall. Munich's military were under Deux Xin control but as Deux Xin's loyalty to Maria waned, her grip on the military forces were nonexistent. Upon seeing their old Duke part of the siege, they left their post and opened gates to them. Soon, the Duke's forces overwhelmed the city.

Maria used 8 tailed beast to drive them back. But she knew that can't continue for long. She managed to slip by Irvine's forces and come into Irvine's tent during rest in the battle. Irvine was sleeping. She tried to kill him but Fredrick stopped her. But she had back-ups. Her maidens, Mary and Thelma. But Mary hesitated during her chance to kill Fredrick and Fredrick moved to advantageous position.

Corned, her beast nearing exhaustion, her chance to kill some of her enemies gone, she flipped out. Her maiden who were her friends tried to calm her so nobody else wakes up. But they couldn't, She wakes up the entire camp. She was surrounded. Fredrick arranges for her friends to taken to somewhere safe. Despite his anger towards his sister, he still kindah cared for her and tried to arrange to ensure her safety. Irvine tried the same but Duke was not unforgiving. Maria Theresa was kept as political prisoner and was kept in various German castles.

Fredrick became Austrian Emperor 8 years as Irvine refused crown and went to retirement in Hungarian plains. To placate Hungarians demand for independence, he renames the Empire Austria-Hungarian Empire. He was dependent on German Empire as Austrian Imperial Army was destroyed and German troops moved into the Empire and ensured Austrian can't have Army. Basically Austria became puppet under German Empire.

Fredrick didn't like it. He called his friend Audolphus to help him get some troops to fight Germans. But Audolphus was secretly under pay of Germans. Audolphus betrayed Fredrick's plan to Germans. He did with heavy heart but hated Fredrick's anti-tailed beast policies. But Fredrick was forced by German Emperor (in secret) to engage in anti-tailed beast policies. Fredrick was assassinated and Maria Theresa was put on throne.

Ever since her defeat at Munich, she went insane. Audolphus ruled Austria in her name as Prime Minister. But he didn't live long. Irvine challenged him to Agni Kai because he betrayed Fredrick. Audolphus barely managed to win the fight which ends in Irvine's death. Irvine grew remorseful and refused treatment for his wounds. He died from his wounds.

6 years ago, Emperor Maria Theresa rules Austria in name. De facto rulers of Austria were German Empire. But she was managing to regain her sanity. Fortunately for her, German Emperor died without male heir and German Empire fell into chaos. Maria took this opportunity and freed Austria-Hungary from German control. She wanted to abdicate but her mother appeared and told her she loved her, that he is proud of her abilities (even if she was is very cunning) and she needs to remain Empress for sake of Austrian people.
_


----------



## Chibason (Apr 21, 2011)

What an excellent write-up, Sarun


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2011)

I have to admit the focus went out of main characters many a times. I wanted put bits of Naruto, Avatar and One Piece into. Though in the end, I refrained from referring to Hancock's slavery by world nobles.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

Marvelously done.  Azula would've been proud.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

Aiyanah, LB and Azn defaulted on sending me actions. Moving ahead without them. Sorry.

Edit: Well, atleast I'll make moves that are favorable to them if it doesn't affect other (diligent) players negatively.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Aiyanah, LB and Azn defaulted on sending me actions. Moving ahead without them. Sorry.
> 
> Edit: Well, atleast I'll make moves that are favorable to them if it doesn't affect other (diligent) players negatively.



Perhaps they've accepted their fate. 



Also, lol LB.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

LB has only one move that she should do. Either move to Vienna or Trieste but she can't do it alone.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> LB has only one move that she should do. Either move to Vienna or Trieste but she can't do it alone.



I know. 
Hence the "Also, lol LB.". 
The only ones that could help her are me and Chiba, neither is willing to help. So, I already know the outcome of any move LB could make.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

I am glad I wrote her intro before this phase. Only Sajin and Azn's intros are left. After all that, I'll hunt the entire thread and put all the actions and intros in 1st page.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

End of Year 4:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2011)

-looks at map-

LB is done for. JUST AS PLANNED. 

Btw... why is Silesia, or w/e it's called, grey ? I'm referring to the territory above Bohemia. I don't recall going there...

Also, lol @ Sajin invading Germany.
It seems that the French will be defeated by me sooner than expected.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

about Silesia, that was paint accident. i will correct it soon.

send me ur new actions if u are ready.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> about Silesia, that was paint accident. i will correct it soon.
> 
> send me ur new actions if u are ready.



Ah.. ok.  Just wanted to clear that up to prevent any misunderstandings between me and Germany.

If I'm ready... HAH. I was born ready.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

Image corrected.


*What happened:

Austria-Hungary (LB) is eliminated.



Building/Destruction for Year 5:-

Great Britain (MSAL) and Austria-Hungary (LB) are no more in the game.

France has 11 Supply Centers and 9 pieces. Make 2 more.

Germany have 5 Supply Centers and 7 pieces. Destroy 2 of them.

Italy have 2 Supply Centers and 4 pieces. Destroy 2 of them.

Russia have 7 Supply Center and 6 pieces. Make 1 more.

Turkey have 9 Supply Centers and 7 pieces. Make 2 more.
*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Image corrected.
> 
> 
> *What happened:
> ...


*

Bwahahahahaha..... :33




			Building/Destruction for Year 5:-

Great Britain (MSAL) and Austria-Hungary (LB) are no more in the game.
		
Click to expand...







			France has 11 Supply Centers and 9 pieces. Make 2 more.
		
Click to expand...



Enjoy those units while you still can. 




			Germany have 5 Supply Centers and 7 pieces. Destroy 2 of them.
		
Click to expand...







			Italy have 2 Supply Centers and 4 pieces. Destroy 2 of them.
		
Click to expand...


Justasplanned.jpg




			Russia have 7 Supply Center and 6 pieces. Make 1 more.
		
Click to expand...


Army - Budapest, make it happen.




			Turkey have 9 Supply Centers and 7 pieces. Make 2 more.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't want to invade Germany at first but there was literally nothing else I could do except sit there doing nothing 

Also lol aiyanah.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

mafia pm's pushed this game to the second page


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

If only I put actual effort into this. I'm surprised I stayed alive this long.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 22, 2011)

i quit

i almost didn't even send in my actions last time cuz i was too lazy

im just too lazy, to go look at the map and figure something out

im sorry

i quit

please give my roll to LB if she wants or something idk

or disqualify me

or

wait

just keep on going

ill silently die out

idk

i give up

im too lazy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

A potential for a comeback?  How convenient.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah, LB, you are now germany

have it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

If the game mod approves, sure.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 22, 2011)

ok

then its settled


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

alright. it is either MSAL or LB.

Azn, if you are giving Germany to LB, fine.


LB, destroy 2 of the pieces.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Situation:
France just betrayed Germany (though Germans kindah took over French territory a season earlier).
Italy is down to 2.
Russia and Turkey haven't fought each other yet.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

What colour is my territory again?


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 22, 2011)

gray!!!! u are germany


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

and u need to destroy 2 of the following:

Navy in Sweden
Navy in Skagerrak
Navy in Norway
Army in Denmark
Army in Ruhr
Army in Silesia
Army in Munich


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Silesia and Skagerrak, please.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

Year 5 map:


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

Finishing up map for year, 5 fall.

*Italy/Aiyanah eliminated.

Edit: I didn't even get any actions from Italy but wouldn't make any difference.
*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Italy/Aiyanah eliminated.*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

What a twist.

Not really


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> What a twist.
> 
> Not really



Oh look. It's my soon to be victim.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

We'll see about that. 

LB promised to do everything to bring me down  3v1, anyone?


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> We'll see about that.
> 
> LB promised to do everything to bring me down  3v1, anyone?



We will indeed. 

LB is already done for.. again, she just doesn't know it yet. Kinda like you.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh you 

You should also keep in mind that even in a worst case scenario, I will be the one to decide on the victor


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Oh you
> 
> You should also keep in mind that even in a worst case scenario, I will be the one to decide on the victor





Worst case scenario would be something like you being defeated by someone other than me. 
Personally, I'm hoping for the opportunity to be the one to kick you out of this game. Unfortunaly Germany is still inbetween us so, LB has got to go first.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

Well it's not like you can defeat me without Turkey fully helping you, so yeah. 

Pretty sure they'll win the game.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

This is just end of year map. i will remove Italy from new year map after this.


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Strip of Germany separates Russia and France.*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Well it's not like you can defeat me without Turkey fully helping you, so yeah.
> 
> Pretty sure they'll win the game.



Defeating you I can do without assistence, you know. 

We'll see who stands in the end. It's a shame you won't be around anymore by then.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

Where did my Belgium fleet disappear to?

And no Rofl, you don't have a chance.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

Btw sarun couldnt aiyanah take Napoli with his fleet theoretically?

Not that it matters now I guess.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

What happened:
France landed in North Africa and Turkey landed in Tunisia. Both previously belonged to Italy. Since, Turkey gets Tunisia.

Turkey annexes last Italian Supply Center in Venetia by attack of its Army Rome with supports of its Army in Trieste. Napoli supported defense of Rome.

German held Norway and Sweden ward off French attacks on Norway.

France had 3 on 2 advantage against German held Denmark and Munich in a complex attack and support move. It results in French take over of Denmark and destruction of German Army there. Germans successfully defends Kiel btw.

German Ruhr Army gets destroyed after being trapped.

Russia eats away German territories moving closer to France.

Italy eliminated and Germany is probably next.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin, u moved Belgium fleet to North Sea.



Sajin said:


> Btw sarun couldnt aiyanah take Napoli with his fleet theoretically?
> 
> Not that it matters now I guess.



If it attacks Napoli, it would cut off Napoli's support of defense of Rome and force it defend itself. I used similar logic when Aiyanah used his Navy and Army to attack Spain and Marseilles respectively. They didn't defend each other, rather they couldn't support each other and forced to defend their own territory.
If you Marseilles attack Piedmont and Piedmont attack Marseilles with Spain supporting defense of Marseilles and Italian Navy attack Spain.
Spain's support cuts off and it defends itself 1 v 1 against Navy. Marseilles move to Piedmont and Piedmont moves to Marseilles.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> And no Rofl, you don't have a chance.




Keep telling yourself that, bro.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

*Building/Destruction:

France have 12 Supply Centers and 11 pieces. Build 1 more.

Germany have 4 Supply Centers and 3 pieces. Build 1 more.

Russia have 7 Supply Centers and 7 pieces.

Turkey have 11 Supply Centers and 9 pieces. Build 2 more.


BTW, there was a mistake in my earlier. That's why it confused Sajin. Corrections made.
*


----------



## Chibason (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Well it's not like you can defeat me without Turkey fully helping you, so yeah.



That won't be a problem.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

*Major Transfer of Power*

*Empress AznKuchiChick of Germany leaves the Crown of German Empire on hands of Empress LegendaryBeauty!*

Empress Of Germany, Patricia (Azn) had enough of 7 Elector's nefarious ways. She raged and felt only the crown should be passed to fellow monarch. But, her people won't let the crown go to any rulers that are still in the game (Sajin, Rofl & Chiba). But she was not planning to give the crown to them anyway. She felt another woman should take over Germany.
Thus, former Empress of Austria-Hungary, Maria Theresa (LB) becomes the new German Empress!​


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll do it tomorrow morning, brah. Okay?

/lazy


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry, Sajin. Bioness wants (I did tell him the game would end by Sunday a week or so ago) to start his game by Monday and mods seems to not allow 2 games simultaneously.

It won't tkae long. Just mention ur builds and ur possible moves. You just need 6 more to win.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

...Oh. 

Okay but there's basically no way we can end the game this early.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> ...Oh.
> 
> Okay but there's basically no way we can end the game this early.



I know, we might go for atleast 3 more years. But, he is talking to mods.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

sarun, can we get an updated map or at least the locations of new armies/navies please?

I wouldn't mind a prize but I don't really care either way.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 23, 2011)

Hell no, we aren't ending the game early. Well, at least not until it's complete. No one else can expect you to know exactly when your game will be over. 

I have an idea. Tomorrow is Sunday and I'll be free, so if everyone is somehow free for a few hours perhaps we could agree to do a few speed rounds...

I would be down for that.

Otherwise, the next game will just have to wait.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 23, 2011)

here u go:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Hell no, we aren't ending the game early. Well, at least not until it's complete. No one else can expect you to know exactly when your game will be over.
> *
> I have an idea. Tomorrow is Sunday and I'll be free, so if everyone is somehow free for a few hours perhaps we could agree to do a few speed rounds...*
> 
> ...



I have no problems with this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm free whenever.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll probably be able to make a few turns tomorrow but I hate rushing it so dont expect me to make 20 turns per day. (sorry )

Can manage 5 years or so, though.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 23, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I'll probably be able to make a few turns tomorrow but I hate rushing it so dont expect me to make 20 turns per day. (sorry )
> 
> Can manage 5 years or so, though.



Yeah bro. No one needs to feel rushed at all. I want the game to be played out properly.  If we did just 2-3 years tomorrow it would help to speed the game up a little.

What do you think, Sarun?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

*AznKuchikiChick - Germany*​ 
​ 
6 Years ago, on a beautiful spring dawn German Emperor, Sylas I was found dead. Stabbed right through his heart. Hanged by the sword which he was stabbed on a rocky cliff. Like a flower on precipice.

Main suspect was Emperor's former page, now an ambitious lord, Ginormus, Elector of Brandenburg-Prussia. He used to be a commoner (Husser in origin) whom Sylas I took under his wing and gave rank. Over the years, they became trusting until Ginormus was given Lordship of Brandenburg.

It was rumored that Ginormus had a hand in former Elector, Tirduseatus. Ever since Ginormus became the Elector of Brandenburg, he became to seem to be less loyal to Emperor. Young Duke of Saxony, Hussengaya, another Husser and commoner by birth, had reportedly overheard Emperor doubting Ginormus. Another lord, Duke of Oldenburg, Kensan considers Ginormus cowardly, along with Bishop of Frankfurt Thorsen, for fearing death.

Other suspects include the Austrians. Austria was puppet state of Germans for a while now. It was ruled on time of Sylas I's death by Empress Maria Therasa (known as Legendary Beauty). She was insane a quite while ago but she regained sanity recently before Sylas' death.

The Empire was thrown into chaos. Austria regained sovereignty under Maria. Many of ht eprices within Germany starting calling for more autonomy. The 7 Electors of Germany now control the fate. They are known as the Seven Warlords of Trolldom. Ginormus is part of this group. He hatched a plan which was like by fellow Electors.

Sylas had a maid, who rose to 1st Lady in Waiting in Court, who is deeply admired (or probably just deeply obsessed with) him. She was the most loyal of all his subjects. She defended him from accusations and shortcomings and probably played a big role in the untimely death of his suspected unfaithful wife. She was called *AznKuchikiChick* by people (the writer doesn't know why btw, her rel name is Patricia Hood) Since his death, she was mentally unstable.

Electors made up fake noble histroy for this former maid (she was actually a Polish immigrant who came over to Germany with her grandmother and Husser, current Duke of Saxony, Hussengaya). They forced her doctors to declare her sane (she was sane, just slightly unbelieving of Sylas' death btw but her friends want her to be declared insane to protect her). They are going to use her as puppet. Thus this former maid, the 1st Lady in Waiting in Court became the new Empress. She was crown Empress Helena.

Empress Helena was Polish by birth. She was born in Russian held Warsaw. Russia persecuted Polish and she had to hide in basemont for moths to escape Russian persecution. Her family decided to flee to Germany to get a better life.

On her way to Germany, she felt she wanted to meet her grandmother who lives in Bohemian forests. Her parents were leaders of the refugee group so they can't stray from their course and accompany her over to her grandmother's little cottage. So, they arranged a man who they considered to be trust worth on her journey. Little did they know that this man was upto no good.

The man's real name is not known. But he is known in underworld as Pedursus Bearus. He was a traficker who likes to profit with no concern of fellow humans. He was delighted to earn trust of Polish exilees even though he was not Polish (it is not defined who he is). He planned to take advantage of this little ward under his care. But. alas another bigger villain had laid his eye on this little red riding Hood.

The new villain was none other than the classic Big Bad Wolf. Big Bad Wolf was eyeing the little red riding Hood for pretty a while. But he needed to get rid of her "guardian." So, while she was talking a bath (which Pedursus spied on), Wolf attacked Pedursus, killed him and devored him. Our little red riding Hood didn't realize this as she was son't into her bath, humming...

The Big Bad Wolf could have just did whatever he want to do to our heroine right there but being curteous gentleman that he is:huur , he decided to give her a headstart. Our protagonist was taken a back her guardian's death but she sensed his tru nature and waws happy inside.

She then put on her red cloak and skipped her way on the road to her gannie's cottage. Wolf wanting to trap her dressed up as gentleman to meet her. They had tea with Mad Hatter. However, Red Queen's (who ruled a fictional country within Austria) troops captured them adn send them to prison.

In prison, she met a young Husser (younger than her). His name was Tooshicho Hussengaya. After being under influence of Pedurusus, she started having pedo/brotherly to this new cell mate. Prison live was hard as it was basically a concentration camp. Mad Hatter was killed right before their eyes for refusing/being unable to (out of poor health) to let Red Queen use him as foot stool.

As for our protaganist (who is called Gretal) and Hussengaya (Hansel because it goes along with Gretal) was directly under a warden who everyone called Witch because of her cannablistic tendencies. She made Gretal do all the menial tasks in her cabin while feeding Hansel with tubes through his nose to fatten him up. Things looked bleak for our heros.

But fear not, a savior is here. With cow size tits, she solo'd the concentration camp. Her name was none other Maximma Rangarck. She was send by Emperor's Sylas' Page, Ginormus, as part of plan to infilitrate Bohemia and win Bohemia over to German control. And this concentration Camp was not part of the plan, but she freed the slaves because she felt so. She was from that day also known aas Tigress Shakira. She carried both Azn (Maximma gave her {our heroine} this name) and Hussengaya on her back through a cold river (which this writer didn't bother checking name). When they reached the forest that was between the river and Azn's grandma's cottage, Azn and Hussengaya parted with Maximma (but not before Hussengaya and Maximma had a moment).

However, thanks to Maximma's attack, the Big Bad Wolf also was freed from the concentration camp. Vengeful of the fact that Azn ignored him during their stay at concentration camp, he swore vengeance (even though he wanted to do something bad to her before). He correctly predicted that she would be on her way to grannie's cottage (which she gave away to him in thei convo at Mad Hatter's tea Party).

He found Azn's grandma's cottage before Azn and Hussengaya arrived. He gagged and chained that poor woman and hid her in closet. He then wore her clothes and laaid on bed waiting for Azn.

Azn and Hussengaya arrived eventually. Azn's grandma was Kuchika tard from bleach. Azn herself was one. Hussengaya stayed in living room while Azn went to grandma's bedroom (They entered the house without knocking).

Wolf dressed in her grandma's clothes beckoned Azn to come closer.

[Read red Riding Hood]

Yadda Yadda, Blah Blah. Hussengaya fell asleep (specificaly he is having a ice dragon dream). A hunter has to save Azn by killing Wolf with his illegal, futuristic automatic assault rifle which destroyed grandma's house.

They found grandma in closet and together four of them departed to Germany. Why Grandma and Hunter joined them? Who cares?

Unfortunately, Hunter died on the way when slipped and fell on hard rock and died on head injury immediately. Everyone mourned and since they were hungry, Hussengaya and the grandma ate his body.

They came to Germany.

[Read Hitsugaya's back story from Bleach. Wait for more back stories. Use your imagation etc.]

Eventually both joined Imperial Service under Sylas I. Hussengaya was so good and prodigy that he was polically married off to a widow (who was actually a commor before her 1st marriage) so he becomes a Duke. The widow was none other than his savior from concentration camp, Maximma. Maximma had a secret relationship with Ginormus earlier though it is unclear what their current status is.

Back to Azn. Azn fell under Emperor's trance. he kept her under his wing. And feed her more into admiring him. She started as his maid but ultimately reached 1st Lady in Waiting in Court. There was rumors to her upcoming marriage to Emperor soon. But, alas, the King is dead. Long live the Queen! This was one of the reason Ginormus used to get her the throne.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 24, 2011)

Already done.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

*Year 6*

*France**:*
  North Africa holds
Spain to Gulf of Lyon
Mid-Atlantic to West Mediterranean
Marceilles supports Paris in Burdundy
Paris to Burgundy
Norwegian Sea supports North Sea 
Denmark to Baltic Sea
North Sea transports Edinburgh to Denmark
Edinburgh/Denmark supports Kiel
Holland supports Ruhr
Ruhr supports Kiel
Kiel supports Ruhr

*Germany**:*
Attack St.  Petersburg
Attack Denmark
Attack Prussia
Attack Silesia

Russia:
  My army in Prussia invades Berlin, with the support of my army in Silisia.
My army in Bohemia invades Munich, with the support of my army in Trollia.
My army in Vienna moves to Bohemia.

  Turkey:
  Army in Tunisia attacks N Africa. 
Navy in Ionian sea convoys Army in Greece to Tunisia to support. 

Army in Venezia moves into Peidmonte. 

Army in Roma moves into Tuscany.

Army in Napoli moves into Roma.

Army in Trieste moves into Venezia. 

Army in Serbia moves into Trieste. 

Army in Bulgaria moves into Serbia. 

Army in Constantinople remains in place. 

Navy in Aegean sea remains in place.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol, I don't know what we're supposed to do now. We can't really proceed without the results and a current map.

I do have one question though- How can France's Navy on the North coast of Spain move into the Gulf of Lyon, which is connected to Spain's South coast, all the way around Portugal _and_ through 2 seas(Mid Atlantic & W. Mediterranean), in 1 move? 

That shouldn't be possible. Am I wrong? Lol


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm back. Map coming.

Sorry that I had to leave for the visit but now I'm free.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 24, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Lol, I don't know what we're supposed to do now. We can't really proceed without the results and a current map.
> 
> I do have one question though- How can France's Navy on the North coast of Spain move into the Gulf of Lyon, which is connected to Spain's South coast, all the way around Portugal _and_ through 2 seas(Mid Atlantic & W. Mediterranean), in 1 move?
> 
> That shouldn't be possible. Am I wrong? Lol



Where did you get these coasts from? 

Except for St. Petersburg, the navy doesn't choose where it gets to be in the province. If it's in Spain, it can move to any neighboring non-inland territory.

Not to mention I deployed fleet in Spain last turn specifically to occupy GoL


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

only st. petersburg and bulgaria has coast issue.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh lol. Actually it does say NC and SC in Spain on the map 

But it doesn't matter either way because like I said I deployed the fleet in Spain last turn for that purpose. (its pretty obvious I didnt need it near France/UK)


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

BTW, Entire Tunisia and North Africa is very complex move. I probably am reading it worry. So, forgive me.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

Next round immediately begins.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chibason (Apr 24, 2011)

So, are we building now?

Edit: I don't think I get to build...But, do others?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

nope. building is next phase. just sent in me ur actions. btw, u got entire Africa and Italy now.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 24, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> nope. building is next phase. just sent in me ur actions. btw, u got entire Africa and Italy now.



Wow, it seems like we just moved last phase. Well, the map is current and correct then? I'll send in my actions shortly


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm temporarily taking over rofl's role as I feel right now he can't negatively affect non-eliminateable players and this would speed things.

Edit: Nope, there is chance it would disrupt current game. Anyone know when rofl comes online?


----------



## Chibason (Apr 24, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I'm temporarily taking over rofl's role as I feel right now he can't negatively affect non-eliminateable players and this would speed things.
> 
> Edit: Nope, there is chance it would disrupt current game. Anyone know when rofl comes online?



He may be asleep now but should come on within the next few hours.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll also be asleep by then though


----------



## Chibason (Apr 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I'll also be asleep by then though



Me too 

...but again, we shouldn't feel rushed. We have the right to continue playing our game at the usual pace.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

End of Year 6. Germany (LB) eliminated.

End of Yea Map:

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Building for Year 7:*
*France have 14 Supply Center and 11 pieces. Build 3 more.*

*Germaby have 1 Supply Center and 3 pieces. however, that Supply Center is outside original Germany, hencegermany is eliminated and that Supply Center is vacated.*

*Russia have 8 Supply Centers and 7 pieces. Build 1 more.*

*Turkey have 11 Supply Center and 10 pieces. Build 1 more.*


*18 Supply Centers to win.*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

I take it that St. Petersburg being dark grey is a mistake ?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

Nope LB took it with Sajin's support (and Sajin taking her Norway). Though now that LB is eliminated, it will show up as nobody's in year 7 beginning map.

Sajin played ultimate oppurtunist role this round.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Nope LB took it with Sajin's support (and Sajin taking her Norway). Though now that LB is eliminated, it will show up as nobody's in year 7 beginning map.
> 
> Sajin played ultimate oppurtunist role this round.



Damned French.

My unit, for building, Moscow - Army.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 25, 2011)

Fucking shit! Switzerland's gay ass is fucking me up! Fuck! 

What are we supposed to do? Nobody fucked with France and they've dominated to say the least....

Now, I'm going to do some complaining. That damn Navy had to sail from Northern Spain, through Portugal and the entire mid Atlantic ocean....Then it sailed through West mediteranean ocean to get to the Gulf of Lyon....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!

I realize it's a 'valid' move according to the rules...But I think it's bullshit on the part of whoever designed the game. /rant

-centers chi- ......I'll come back later to make a move


EDIT: @Sarun- I had 11 pieces last round I believe. Was one of them destroyed?

2nd Edit: I'm not really mad....just discouraged a little...


----------



## Chibason (Apr 25, 2011)

Give me a Navy in Napoli

Edit:It's good to know we(Rofl & me) killed LB just so she could get brought back in to help us lose


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

Wait, I think you had Army at Napoli which I missed to post int he map. So, no builds.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 25, 2011)

Stalemating Turkey and Germany like a boss 

Also, big thanks to LB who posted her actions as a vm right on sarun's profile. Taking 2 centers in Scandinavia and beating Russians in St. Petersburg wouldn't be possible without you, LB :33

I'll build something in an hour or so.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 25, 2011)

You've done really well, bro. I'm quite disappointed in myself...

I suppose this is where I'm supposed to say 'It's not over yet!"....


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

Sajin, ur free spaces to build 3 pieces are, Portugal, Spain, brest, paris, London, Edinburgh, Liverpool, Belgium, Holland.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

The way I look at the map:

West - Sajin
North East - Russia
South East - Turkey

Whoever wins St. Petersburg, Germany and Mediterrenean battle might win the game.

Is Russia-Turkey still on cease-fire/allied?


----------



## Chibason (Apr 25, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Is Russia-Turkey still on cease-fire/allied?



Russia and Turkey will be allied until the bitter end.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

Russia and Turkey together controls 19 Supply Center. France definitely needs to get 3 or 4 from this alliance to win.

Probably R o f l's conservative start to game paid off.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

You're welcome, Sajin. :33


----------



## MSAL (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol!

Are me and Sajin the only tactical players here 

Chiba and ROFL dissapoint me


----------



## Sajin (Apr 25, 2011)

Fun fact - I have more fleet than Russia and Turkey combined


----------



## Chibason (Apr 25, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> Lol!
> 
> Are me and Sajin the only* tactical* players here





			
				sarun uchiha said:
			
		

> UK has been eliminated with ease.



Wait, is 'tactical' another word for eliminated? Oh snap!! j/k bro 

But seriously, France's defense appears to leave no room for tactics...

Rofl and myself have spent the entire game eliminating forces just to get to France...

You other countries should be ashamed for making it so easy for him. He hasn't taken even one land from either of us. 



Sajin said:


> Fun fact - I have more fleet than Russia and Turkey combined



All of that water and nowhere to go. :rofl

...that is unless you feel like sailing all the way across the board in 1 move. I think you can get away with that...


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

Will start Year 7 once Sajin build 3 piece.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 25, 2011)

Build your pieces, you dominating bastard!


----------



## Sajin (Apr 25, 2011)

I will, dammit, I will 

It's not like we'll make another turn in the next 2-3 hours so have some patience. I'll build soon.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

is rofl online?

and since we are down to three, should i let building/destruction every season or should i continue current model (every 2 season)?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 25, 2011)

Current is good.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree too. This allows the Spring season to lot of leeways. While fall would be much more controlled to ensure bases are protected.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 25, 2011)

It's nearly over it would seem, so we can continue like we've been playing


----------



## Sajin (Apr 25, 2011)

Indeed, just 4 more territories


----------



## MSAL (Apr 25, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Wait, is 'tactical' another word for eliminated? Oh snap!! j/k bro
> 
> But seriously, France's defense appears to leave no room for tactics...
> 
> ...





Well lets just say, ith Germany and France becoming allies, i had a snowballs chance in hell 


You two are just walking into a mass fight in the centre.

Envelopment ftw!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

Year 7, Spring. Send in ur actions by:

12:00 Midnight, Tuesday-Wedensday
9:00 PM US EST, Tuesday
4:00 AM GMT, Wednesday

Map:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

Year 7, Fall. Send in ur actions by:

3:00 PM US EST, Wednesday
12:00 Noon US Pacific
7:00 PM GMT

Map:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sajin (Apr 26, 2011)

Just as planned.jpg


----------



## Sarun (Apr 26, 2011)

*Sajin - France*​ 
​
It was a brutul egyptain summer, 9 years ago. French trrops stationed there is unearthing a pyramid under the orders of their captain. You see, the French Ambassader to Turkey was a collector and after he got permission from the Egyptian Pesha (who didn't inform his overlaord, Ottoman Turkish Sultan), he ordered the French garrison in Alexandra to get him some rare Egyptian artifacts.

For 2 weeks, they found nothing. Their supplies are dwindling. But one young trooper kept on working. He was of large built, has comanding presence and other than troubles with 2 women back home in poker, excells in almost anything. It's is 1st year in French Navy starting as a Midshipman. He dug and dug, but found nothing. Eventually, the troops returned to Alexandria empty handed. The young man swore he will one day find something.

The ambassador was unhappy. He was angry enough to sabotage the force but he restrained himself after thinking of his role and place. The young man requested meeting with the ambassador. He walked right up to ambassador, put hi shat and down and told in a stern voice (which nearly made the ambassador pee in his pants) that the ambassador is a douchebag.

Angered, Ambassador complained but the young man's commanding officer didn't give a s$%^. Well, not really, he decided to punish the young man. The young man was ordered to infilitrate the British Naval Ship in Ionian Sea that has been pestering the French. This seems to fool's errand as infilitration could end up in the death of this young man. But, the officer was a sadistic gentleman.

The young man refused any boats or assistance. He dressed up as native Egyptian fisherman. He swam many, many nautical miles. He got tired. He forgot his supplies. But he won't able to carry much of them anyway. Starved, and nearly dying, he refused to give up. But, he starts losing his conscious. He sunk to bottom of sea.

"Wake Up, wake up."

A gentle sweet voice is calling to him. He struggled to open his eyes. Right in front of him was one of the most beautiful face he ever saw. She was stunningly gorgeous! He couldn't stop gazing at her.

He realizes that he is not dead. But is he alive? Don't care!

He realizes that the beauty of a woman is scantily clothed. In fact, her titts are only covered by some shells. D-Cups!

And he is laying down with his head on her laps. Wait a minute, something is not right here, fella?

He gets up and looks at her. He realizes something is off. He looks at her lower body! WHA....

She is mermaid!

She reassures him everything is alright but before he could respond, he fainted. He woke up again. This time, she wasn't there. He was in aroom. It was same room as before. Just she was there. She was just sitting in the bed he is laying with his head on her "laps".

She came back. She provides him some sea food. But he has no appetiate. he tried to talk. But something feels strange. He is underwater.

But he can breathe. He is not dead.

She directs him to come closer. He gets closer. SUDDENLY, BAM, SHE BITES HIS HEAD!!!bama


Or so he thought. He wakes up on a ship upper deack. British soldiers surround him. In a foreign language (English), they ask him who he is. He guessed it is English but since he hated that language, he didn't study that. He knew Greek so he pretended to be shipwrecked Greek fisherman. Apparently, the British ship found him in the sea.

Just as he was getting up thinking that he gained their trust, someone stabbed him from behind. He realized that he was talking French in his dream (remember when he tried talking in underwater). But he wondered why they didn't kill him immediately (plot no jutsu). Unfortunately, no time for pondering.

Even with injury, he fought of entire top crew. He braved bullets and solo'd the ship sailors. He gained a level in shonen hero. He caught the Captain of the ship by the scruff of his collar and asked him.....

Wait a minute, what was the point of his inflitration. Nobody told him that. He didn't care. He commanded the ship to Alexandria. French though British were attacking but the young raised French flag. His captain was surprised. Young man was given huge promotion. And he kicked the ambassador in the rear after that. And then he went and found some mummies and kept it for himself.

Soon, he became the commander of French Fleet in Mid-Atlantic (after few years). He succeeded in many wars. He grew in reputation back home. He decided to retire and either enter business or politics. Since, he needed money for business, he deiced to enter politics first.

He was thinking of starting slow when one fool in the Parliament actually used his name as an example of military scum. Angered, h e walked into the National assembly and pimpslapped him. This gave him credibility in the eyes of public who hates untrustworthy politician. He ran for President immediately. Won it with 92% vote. The 8% was f'd afterwards by rest.

As President, he ruled like an Emperor. While his real name was *Sajin*, he styled himself as *Napolean V*.

One day as he was walking through crowd in Paris or Rome (not sure), a guy named Mark Antony offered him the crown. A fool two millineum ago refused it but no Sajin the Napolean. He was just angry that crown was not gold. He marched to Roman Senate (Continuity Error?) knowing that there traitors waiting to kill him. He just knew.

Somebody tried to stop him going there but he forgot that person's name (hence it didn't show in this write-up). He reached the Senate. He saw his friend Brutus (now secret enemy), enemy Cassius and some 40 or so fodder Senators. He summoned drill and drilled them to death. He scared rest of the Senate into making the Dictator for life. People loved it.

And he asked the people he loved (apparently) and people who loved him (Napoleanites) what he should do to become the Emperor. They told him what they want, but since it might break many NF rules to type them in this write-up, Sajin the Napolean discarded that.

The mermaid in the dream and the mummy in his possesion came to him in sleep and said if Sajin the Napolean conquers Europe (or atleast have 18 bases for France), he would become Emperor. he woke up confused but decide to go with it.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 27, 2011)

I cant even explain the amount of times Russia and Turkey are making me facepalm




ROFL, you shouldve listened to me bro, when i was alive, bcause just as i said, and just as has you said couldnt happen, you have been attacked from the Baltic regions, but more importantly, the oceans up there, and have now lost St.Petersburg and its bases.

I knew this bromies, because i wouldve done, no, i was planning to do exactly the same thing, for all intents and purposes.

Justsaying.jpeg


----------



## Chibason (Apr 27, 2011)

MSAL you're killing me, bro. As you see, I have been stalemated for the past 3 moves.....so how exactly am I inducing your facepalmage?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 27, 2011)

Chiba said:


> MSAL you're killing me, bro. As you see, I have been stalemated for the past 3 moves.....so how exactly am I inducing your facepalmage?





You pushed your army into Italy onto a narrow frontage. You cant even try to outflank France now, cus they control the sea routes now. Youre just stuck there


----------



## Chibason (Apr 27, 2011)

When I pushed towards him he didn't yet have that wall of defense up. 

In regards to the Naval battle......I have a plan 

Either way, I have disappointed myself so I understand your feelings..


----------



## Sarun (Apr 27, 2011)

Chiba, Rofl, I have send in another Pm, out, did u answer?


----------



## MSAL (Apr 27, 2011)

Chiba said:


> When I pushed towards him he didn't yet have that wall of defense up.
> 
> In regards to the Naval battle......I have a plan
> 
> Either way, I have disappointed myself so I understand your feelings..





Its ok my apprentice :tomatroll


I dissapointed myself too


----------



## Chibason (Apr 27, 2011)

Crap, are we rushing still? I didn't realize it was time to send in actions already :S

Give me a minute.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 27, 2011)

I actually send the PM yesrtday. About 20 hours ago.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 27, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I actually send the PM yesrtday. About 20 hours ago.



Wow, time flies..but don't we get 24 hours usually? 

I wont let it happen again. 

Down with France!!


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

Year 7 End.

map:

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Building.*
*Turkey remain constant.*
*France now have 16 SC. Build 2 more.*
*Russia lost 1 SC, so destroy one of Navy Black Sea and Amries in Warsaw, Livonia, Berlin, Silesia, Munich, Bohemia and Tyrolia.*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 28, 2011)

Only 2 centers left. Yeeeeeeeeah


----------



## Sarun (Apr 29, 2011)

Let Year 8 Spring commence.

Map:


*Spoiler*: __ 









I will give will full 24 hours for this phase.

Ends at Saturday, 2 AM US EST
Friday, 11 PM US Pacific
Saturday, 6 PM GMT


----------



## Sarun (Apr 30, 2011)

Only Azn and Sajin's profile left ot make.

Year 8, Spring over and leaves fall for Autunm

Map:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Ends at Sunday, 6:00 PM US EST
3:00 PM US Pacific
10 PM GMT


----------



## Sajin (Apr 30, 2011)

I take it it's gg because no one can capture my centers and nothing stops me from conquering Warsaw. 

So orders will be up rly soon and I'd like my profile to be done this phase :33


----------



## Sarun (Apr 30, 2011)

Both profiles will be done soon. I should have done both much earlier.


----------



## Chibason (Apr 30, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I take it it's gg because no one can capture my centers and nothing stops me from conquering Warsaw.
> 
> So orders will be up rly soon and I'd like my profile to be done this phase :33



Yeah, it looks like you'll be the victor in this war. Congratulations, my friend. I'm willing to call it if Rofl is


----------



## Sajin (Apr 30, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Yeah, it looks like you'll be the victor in this war. Congratulations, my friend. I'm willing to call it if Rofl is



Btw Russia will be fully eliminated since I'll control all their home centers, meaning you'll be the sole survivor. Congrats on that


----------



## Sarun (Apr 30, 2011)

The thing is, Turkey's alliance with Russia made Turkey unable to find a route (that doesn't trample Russia) to break its stand-off with France.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

Man Sarun this has been a good fucking game.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2011)

*To be used for Map*​


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2011)

France wins.

To Do list:

*Azn's Profile - Tick*
*Sajin's profile - Tick*
*Azn transferring power to LB - Tick*
*Game Map - Tick*
*MVP's of each year - Tick*
Sajin's victory.
Closure.
Compiling Game Data in i1st Page.

Will finish this by Wednesday. That is my reading day (day between classes end and exams start).

6 more to go. Guess this would be done by Thursday. Sorry guys.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 2, 2011)

good shit. I will have WoW signs ups then up on Friday. Again...I want auto sign up for the next diplomacy game.


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2011)

*Year MVP's*

*Year 1 [Game Start year] - Sajin (France)*
*Year 2 - Azn (Germany)*
*Year 3 - Sajin (France)*
*Year 4 - Chiba (Turkey)*
*Year 5 - Chiba (Turkey)*
*Year 6 - Sajin (France)*
*Year 7 - Sajin (France)*
*Year 8 [Final Year] - Sajin (France)*

*Sajin (France) - 5 MVP*
*Chiba (Turkey) - 2 MVP*
*Azn (Germany) - 1 MVP*


----------



## Sajin (May 2, 2011)

Oh yeah.  Good game everyone.

Feels good to win after I was repeatedly told that Russia can solo me


----------



## Chibason (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the conquest, Sajin. You did a great job man. 
@Sarun-This was an excellent game and im so glad I got to play it. 

I apologize to my partner, Rofl, that I couldn't do more to help us win...
..it was great teaming up with you though, bro


----------



## Sarun (May 2, 2011)

Turkey could have betrayed Russia throughout the game and closed game against France in final epic confrontation, but I admire the loyalty to alliance.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 2, 2011)

Even though i didn't play this game i was following it. Looks like so much damn fun


----------



## Jeroen (May 3, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Oh yeah.  Good game everyone.
> 
> Feels good to win after I was repeatedly told that Russia can solo me



Most of the times that I told you I could solo you was said before I knew you were Russian. How could I solo my own countrymen. 
Besides, I figured that MAL, Azn and aiyanah would have put up more of a fight against you. They didn't. smh



Chiba said:


> I apologize to my partner, Rofl, that I couldn't do more to help us win...
> ..it was great teaming up with you though, bro



No need to apoligize, bro. 
You were an awesome teammate.



sarun uchiha said:


> Turkey could have betrayed Russia throughout the game and closed game against France in final epic confrontation, but I admire the loyalty to alliance.



I could never betray a bro. smh



Butō Renjin said:


> Even though i didn't play this game i was following it. Looks like so much damn fun



It was quite fun indeed.


----------



## MSAL (May 3, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Most of the times that I told you I could solo you was said before I knew you were Russian. How could I solo my own countrymen.
> Besides, I figured that MAL, Azn and aiyanah would have put up more of a fight against you. They didn't. smh
> 
> 
> ...



There was not much i could do, i was effectively double teamed, smh


----------



## Jeroen (May 3, 2011)

Mangekyou SharingAL said:


> There was not much i could do, i was effectively double teamed, smh



I did say that Azn was part of the problem, didn't I ?


----------



## Sarun (May 7, 2011)

Game Ending Map:



France contols 20 Supply Centers at the end of Year 8.
Russia is reduced to 5 SC's.
Turkey retains 11 SC's.


*Congrats Sajin for leading France to victory.*
*Write-up to your victory comes next.*​


----------



## Sarun (May 7, 2011)

Just need to write Sajin's vicotry, compiling game date and closure post.


----------

